# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 6



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

New home ladies


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

Really sorry that you are not able to make it and sorry for the reason aswell. It seems a shame after you doing all the hard work that you won't be there for our first one.

What do you others think, if we start going into May I may not be able to come due to having my operation. Waiting list clerk is pretty convinced it will be May. But I do not mind either way.

Jaybxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello HHers-

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how long their AF was delayed following a negative cycle.  My test date was Wednesday and it was negative.  I would have been due for AF last Saturday, but still nothing.

Thanks for your help, as always 

Angiexxx


----------



## happytoddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning everyone

Hope your all gonna have a nice Easter weekend, lots of chocolate eggs yum yum  

I've booked my follow up with HH, they we're pleasantly shocked that I'm thinking of coming back for more.  Its for 8th May, so not long to wait.

My memory sucks.  Can anyone tell me the basic procedure with IVF.  If all goes well at the appointment, we're probably gonna go for our first try asap.  I know I have to wait for my period which will probably be just before my appointment and that I need to have scans etc.  Other than that my memory is a complete blank.

Any reminders would be mostly appreciated.

Thanks alot and speak soon.  Its so good to be back on this website.

Ali.x


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi girls

hope you are all well and ready for easter,i had my first scan yesterday and they detected one heartbeat but found another sac which was quite deep so michael needs to scan me again on the 4th may,im keeping very open minded and me and dh have said if theres two its a added bonus.

speak soon
love jack xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Happy Easter Ladies

Tracey72 - lets change the date !  Sorry you're going to a funeral babe.  Hope you're ok xx

Jayb - It's coming around so quickly isn't it !  not long and you'll be ready for another go !  I can't believe how quickly this year is flying by. It's a sure sigh I'm getting old !!  

Angel129 - I got my AF 2 days after stopping the cyclogest on both BFN's but everyone's different honey.  On my first BFN HH told me to call them if I hadn't got it after a week.

happytoddy - The usual long protocol starts on cd 21 with DR jabs until 4-6 days after next AF then stimms for 2 weeks with regular scans then EC and the dreaded 2WW.

Jack - OMG how fantastic if it's twins   !  lets all keep our fingers crossed for you honey although just 1 miracle is still the best news ever.  Well Done !  I'm so excited for you !  and it must put me further up the list for a BFP eh !  

Well DH and I had a lazy day yesterday !  We went to a local cafe for breakfast and had chinese for dinner so no cooking for me !  We lazed around all day and watched our new DVD of Green Wing series 1 which is fab.  Got up late this morning and I have an accupuncture appt this afternoon then we're going to buy DH some new trousers as his diet is going so well his trousers are falling off of him !  No plans for this evening but we're going to my mums for dinner tomorrow and Monday is my neice's 18th birthday so we will be off out to dinner for that.  Gee she makes me feel old !  I can't believe she's 18 already !  Lets hope I can give he a cousin before she's 19 !!

Love to all of you
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ladies, been on hols for last week so lots of catching up to do. Tracey it does seem a shame to have our meet without the organiser so i agree that we should change it. 
Have my 10 week scan on thurs so really excieted to see bubs again. Not had much bleeding the last week just a tiny bit yesterday so am optomistic.

Hope everyone is ok and im now gonna read the posts from the last week to catch up!


Lots of love

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope everyone had a really good Easter and ate lots of chocolate   !!


I have a question I'm hoping someone will answer for me.  Including the AF you get following a negative cycle, how many AFs does HH make you have before starting your next treatment cycle?  We were hoping to start again in June, but HH couldn't get us in for our follow up appointment until the 22nd of May.  I wanted to make some plans and take some time off for EC but not sure when we can start again.

Thanks for all your help!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Angie,

In all my previous treatments HH have suggested waiting for 3 AF's (incl one following BFN)...so you could probably start on day 21 of your 3rd cycle if that makes sense. 

Will be worth asking if you want to do it earlier but I think they like this time for your body to completely settle down again...this has always made sense to me as although my first AF usually starts immed after stopping cyclogest, my 2nd AF is usally really late...at moment nearly 2 weeks late! It usually settles down then...

Hope this helps - I know what it's like to be a 'planner', I am too!

Have a good day

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon everyone - hope you all had great Easter weekends - they go far too fast for my liking!

Anyway this is nothing but a shameless begging e-mail!! I am running the Race for Life in Harlow Park on 4 June in aid of Cancer Research. We all know someone whose life has been affected by Cancer and if anyone would like to sponsor me you can do so here. Many thanks.

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/amandalonsdale

X


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

All Done Amanda honey !

Good Luck xx

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow!  Thanks Dannysgirl - I'm only £25 off my target and thats just in one day!  Am gonna ring the local paper and get them to do a little article for me and also put a sponsorship form up in my gym to try and get some more money.  Am quite looking forward to doing it now - its something to take my mind off ICSI for a while anyway!


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Amanda

you're welcome honey.  Good luck !

Love
dannysgirl xx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

I've got a question too! I'm just about to have my first scan and start my drugs regime. I assume I'll be on drugs regime 1 and was wondering if anyone could let me know how it's likely to affect me? I feel like I'm sailing into the unknown and have been warning friends and dh to expect PMTx10  (or something similar to being on Clomid - boy, wasn't that a barrel of laughs). Am I right? I have tried to find some details on the net but the drugs companies list so many possible side effects, it all becomes meaningless.

Thanks guys
PeppermintT


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Amanda. Have just sponsored you too.  Good for you.  I'm such a lazy "fecker"!!!!    

PeppermintT.  The drugs can and do affect you but to be honest don't worry too much about all the side effects listed.  It's just the drug companies having to cover themselves these days - nanny state and all that.  I know different people react differently but the down regging drugs made me a bit moody and I the stimms seemed to quite agree with me.  Main side effects seem to be mood swings, PMT symptons and weight gain - DP didn't notice a difference with me at all!!!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you very much daycj xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Gals, 

Not been on here for a while, so lots to catch up on.  Think being back to work and busy and not being obsessed with checking the www and FF did me some good  (everyone still telling me I read too much!)... but couldn't keep away too long!

But I have been reading again though... a new book I have (Baby Roulette) has a woman being discouraged to go ahead with IVF as her hormone levels suggest she would respond poorly to the treatment and therefore prob fail.  I'm starting DR this Weds coming and am getting paranoid about my hormone levels.  I've got FSH guidelines as to how well you are likely to respond to treatment and wanted to check them against my blood test results - but even though they didn't ask for/look at them, HH have them!  So I can't check.  

But now i'm getting worried as HH as given me 300iu Suprecur (the usual dose it seems) without checking my levels to assess how well I am likely to respond to treatment.  I am concerned that they won't be able to advise against treatment if that should be the case, as they don't know!

Did anyone else discuss their levels with HH if the primary reason for infertlity is male factor?  I just hope they're not missing something with me because a prob has been flagged up with DH.

Thank u xxx

MackLM xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

MackLM.  Don't worry Holly House really do know what they are doing.  The Suprecur is the down regging drug so in effect will send you menopausal and allow HH to take over your system manually.  The Suprecur can delay your next AF but that's about it really. You will definitely have an AF as it's been building up over the last month or so but can be affected by the drugs - I always used to be about a week late on it. Once they start you on the stimms they tend to drop the Suprecur level and you are scanned very frequently so they can monitor just how you are responding to the drugs and how your follies are doing and growing.  I know ARGC (eg) blood test every day etc etc as I used to be a patient but to be honest found that really stressful trekking up and down to Regents Park every day that I found their system counter productive.  If you have any concerns though ring HH and they will get a nurse to call you back who can alleviate any concerns.  Don't forget you are paying a fortune for this so get all the help you need!  Good luck next week.


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks daycj for your reply!  

Think I am getting a bit fretful as the time draws near and just want to know everything about every process... and if there is something wrong, I can either help change it if poss or just 'know', ya know!?  

My mind has been ticking over with 'what if we're going in to this with lots of hope and spending wads if cash if it's on the cards that i'll repsond badly and should therefore wait for a good month'.... But I understand that the scans will display any probs.  I do just want to get started now and I should stop thinking about potential obstacles.  Got to have more of the ole   !  

Sure i'll be asking for more advice once I start the jabs   ! 

Thanks again xx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Daycj - thanks for the advice; I'm hoping I can just shrug it off with a caffine free diet, reflexology (which I've been having for a couple of months now) and some exercise. Here's hoping!

PeppermintTx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

PeppermintT and maklm just wan't to wish you both all the luck in the world for the next few weeks and all that goes with it.
Fingers crossed for you both.

Well I had a call from the hospital on Friday and the operation was going to be May but my gynaecologist is concerned that I will not be well enough to attend my DP sisters wedding for which I am chief bridesmaid I would also miss the hen day and night aswell. After discussion with family and friends I have made the decision to take Mr Robarts advice and postpone the operation provisionally booked for the 3rd July but they are phoning me tomorrow to see if there is a chance it can be done after the wedding which is the 16th June so not as long to wait. Dp sister said it was up to me and she did not mind if I wanted to have the surgery but I would be so concerned as the weeks passed that I would not be fit enough and it still means we can have another tx this year.

Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

MackLM - You sound like me - a bit of a control freak    I have to know the in's and out's of everything !  Although you can read quite a lot on FF about poor responders (I'm considdered one of them all be it not as severe as some) it is quite rare and I'm sure you'll be fine.  Keep   

PeppermintT - I'm the moodiest person I know and DH said I was easy to cope with during TX.  don't worry you'll be fine   

Jayb - I think you're right to wait until after the wedding honey.  That way you can really let your hair down and enjoy yourself and you'll still be ably to have a tx this year so nothing to loose really eh ?  Hope you're keeping well x

I haven't got much to report really.  Still waiting for our follow up and asking myself why I booked it for so far away coz now I'm impatient to ask questions as the doubt's are creeping in !  Still, only 3 weeks to go  

Take care all
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi guys hope you are all well.
Had my 10 wk scan last thur and thankfully everything is ok. It was also really nice that my last visit to HH i had William! The babies were really bouncing around! Hopefully now im 11 weeks i can start to relax a bit as the last 3 months or so have been very stressfull!

MackLM and PeppermintT i too was very stressed, still am!, about treatment and drugs etc. I can be quite moody but didnt notice i was particulary moodier when on the drugs, prob am now tho!! It is understandable as its such a big change in your life and hopefully it will get even bigger. HH are very sympathetic and caring and do listen and also get great results as im living proof!!

Love and luck to you both.

Hi Dannysgirl and Mickeygirl hope you are both ok.

Suexxxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

Well operation is booked for the July 3rd and pre op appt June 13th, feel happy to have date now. Had acupuncture yesterday, off on annual leave today so going to enjoy the sunshine, taking benn for a walk shortly.

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb

Fantastic news honey.  How long after the operation will you be able to cycle ?

Enjoy your day off you lucky girl !

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Great news jayb. Good luck girl.

Suexxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Holly House say 8-10 weeks if all being well. I am realistically looking at September October time.

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thats great news Jayb    Time goes by so quickly !  You'll be on the rollercoaster before you know it  

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Great News Jayb, you'll be cycling furiously before you know it!

Just wanted to say that I'm off to Sharm El Sheikh tomorrow for a bit of sun, sea, sand, lots of alcohol and .... etc.  Hope you all have great bank holiday weekends and I'll see you all back on 9 May. x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

sorry I've not posted much lately but have been trying to take my mind off things - just wanted to let you know that I am being basted tomorrow morning for our first IUI attempt - not going to build hopes up too much as I know the success rate isn't so high - but you never know!    

jayb - good luck with your operation hon, I really hope it all goes smoothly and that you recover nice and quickly so that you can have another go at treatment in September   

panda - have a wonderful holiday - hope you come back with your batteries fully recharged and ready for anything! 

dannysgirl - hope the time passes quickly for you till your follow-up meeting, and that you are able to have another go soon - good luck hon xxx   

suziq - so pleased to hear your twins are doing fine in there - I hope that you will be able to relax now and really enjoy the rest of your pregnancy 

peppermintT and MackLM - hope you are getting on OK with the DR jabs and don't suffer with side effects - good luck with your treatments     

Hi to cjday, mikeysgirl, nicki    and anyone else I've missed

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*pin drops*

Hellooooooo - anybody there? 

This had dropped down to p.3 so thought I'd bump it!

Steph


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Steph !!

What were you doing up at that time of the morning ??   

Love
Dannysgirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking that too Steph but did not really have anything to say. My poor Benn had to be taken into the vets this morning he is only weight bearing on three paws, going to give him a GA and then maybe an x-ray.

Hi Dannysgirl how are you?

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb

I'm good thanks honey.  Getting more nervous by the day waiting for our follow up appt next Friday.  So scared of what they're gonna say.  AF is a couple of days late but being the first one since our BFN I was kinda expecting it even though with our first BFN AF was on time !  Still we all know how she likes to play up eh !  I'll try the white trousers and no tampons over the weekend see if that works !!

Sorry to hear about Benn.  what do you think he's done ?  I hope he's ok babe

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

They think benn may have damaged his cruciate ligament awaiting for a specialist report to come back should be monday. Then yesterday evening Mike noticed Benn's paw was swollen, it was actually twice the size of the other one so we had to take him to the emergency vet where it was confirmed he has a nasty infection so had two injections one anti inflammatory and the other antbiotic I have to bathe it twice a day with salt water. We have got to go back to the vets on Monday for the results and check up. This morning Benn definately seems brighter yesterday he was so lethargic  . Not allowed to take him for walks so really missing that and he can only potter about the house no climbing stairs so mike has had to lift him up the stairs.
Will let you know the results.

Hope you are all having a good weekend, shame about the weather.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls - Im back from holiday, very brown and very rested!  Doesn't seem like too much has happened while I've been away which is good.  Hope you are all well. Now that the holiday is out of the way its not that long until we start tx - my AF was due yesterday but hasn't arrived yet but I think that down to holiday and flying back very early yesterday morning.  Once I get my AF I can work out my date for next AF and then ring HH and go and have my drugs teach etc.  I should be starting around 24 June if all goes according to plan - feel sick thinking about it.  

Two girls at work have just announced that they are pregnant and are due in November and I am really happy for both of them althought it may prove a bit difficult later on in the year if it doesn't work for me.

Im also have accupuncture on Sat to try and stop smoking - fingers crossed.  I don't smoke much during the week (maybe 4 a day!) but its when I go out at the weekend and have a drink, I'll end up smoking a packet of 20.  I suppose one good thing is that I have to cut down on the drinking too so that should help with the not smoking.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Panda

Pleased you had a good holiday hotel is excellent hope you found that to. Not long before it all starts for you. That time will soon be here. My operation date is the 3rd July so we hope to start again September October.
Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## SashaJRyan (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi All

Hope I am posting this in the right place! Just started my first IVF treatment HH on 26th April. Had my first scan yesterday and now started on the stimm injections.

Just wanted to check with you all about dietary advice? I have been reading about eating lots of protein, milk etc but when I asked yesterday at the hospital they looked at me like I had gone a bit mad!

Havent been given any advice apart from drink lots of water. Anyone know any differently? Would love to make sure I do everything right! Also, I have one coffee in the morning and now seen that you arent supposed to have caffeine?

Wishing you all loads of luck, so nice to see all the support you give each other.

Sasha x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Sasha

Wellcome to the HH thread !

you're right about HH looking at you like you're crazy, they did the same to me !!  The main advice from ladies on FF is to have lots of protiene whils on the stimulating drugs as this helps with egg numbers and quality, and to eat brazil nuts and drink a glass of pinapple juice during your 2 week wait to aid implantation.  I did all these things in my last treatment and still got BFN so I'm not sure if they help or not to be honest !

The main advice HH gave me was to stop smoking   cut out the caffeine and dring at least 2 litres of water a day as well as taking folic acid suppliments ! all of which are hard to do as I kept forgetting to take the folic acid    but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

Good luck with your treatment and keep us all posted on how your getting along.  any questions feel free coz I'm sure one of us here will be able to answer them !

Love
dannysgirl xxx

PS we're all meeting up on 25th May I at Old Orleans in Epping.  come along if you can it would be great to meet you in person xx


----------



## SashaJRyan (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl

Ah, thanks so much for replying so quickly. Really appreciate it. 

Ok, no more coffee for me in the morning then! Decaff it is. I had read about brazil nuts and pineapple juice too so will give that a go. Dont expect miracles but I suppose you feel you are trying your best to make it work. Its funny as some hospitals seem to give loads of info but I have found HH dont really tell you much.  I am drinking loads of water, missing the wine though! 

Good luck with everything to you too! Would love to come along on 25th if I can make it. What time are you meeting?

Sasha x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Sasha

Details of the meet can be found using the link below. Just reply on the link and Tracey will add you to the list !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50695.msg766455.html#new

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## SashaJRyan (Mar 29, 2006)

Great thanks! I hope to be able to join you all. 


Sasha x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Sasha

Welcome to the site and wish you all the best for your treatment HH is a great place and although I am waiting to start my 3rd tx later in the year I would not wan't to be anywhere else, they make you feel very reassured.
I can not eat nuts so just drank a glass of pineapple juice a day on my 2ww and did get pregnant but a very early m/c even before test date but that was because of a fluid buld up in the tubes.

One thing I would recommend to you if you don't do it already is acupuncture both Dannysgirl and I go and even if it just relaxes you it is a benefit. The other thing that you know already is to drink plenty of water easier in the warmer weather, that is very important.

Wish you all the best, I am able to make the meet on the 25th so hope to meet you at another meet. Take Care and all the best for a positive treatment.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Sasha,
Just wanted to add my welcome to this thread and wish you all the best in starting your first treatment...we have been with HH for several years now and can honestly say wouldn't be anywhere else, as despite the fact we have not yet gone on to have a baby, they have been wonderful...
Anyways, with regards to acupuncture..I completely agree with jayB, if you can stand the idea of needles (don't hurt honest!) then there is lots of strong research evidence detailing the benefits of this in relation to fertility treatment. 
Stopping smoking is important and not just for fertility!!!
Nutrition is a key part of optimizing fertility...the advice I have gathered from friends but also from having nutrition counselling at Zita West clinic is that you should try as far as possible to eat an organic healthy diet ..including at least 60-70g of lean protein a day...cut out caffiene and alcohol and drink 2-3 litres of water a day or drink a part of that as organic skimmed milk to replace some of the calcium you can lose...the water is essential to flush out the stimms drugs, preventing these building up in your liver and reducing the risk of OHSS - ovarian hyperstimulation (not nice believe me!!)..
The use of supplements is recommended by most clinics and at a minimum most doctors believe that you should take folic acid daily whilst you are trying to conceive..reduces the risk of neural defects in babies..most people will take a combined pre-pregnancy multi-vitamin/mineral supplement like pregnacare, available from Boots etc...I took that every day for over 6 years and so could have had shares in the company!! Since last year I have been taking VitaFem which is Zita West's formula (available through her website which is really interesting to look at anyway) and a few other added bits for my specific nutritional deficiences..
Anyways, hope that hasn't sounded like a lecture and I promise not to stick my two-penneth in too often but there are a great bunch of gals on here with a wealth of experience so if you have any questions, just give us a shout! We are here for you every step of the way..
Would be lovely to meet you on the 25th - hope you can make it!
Chat soon and fingers crossed for a positive treatment!
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## SashaJRyan (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Jay B and Mikeys Girl

You two are fab, thanks so much for all your advice. Really appreciate it and its good to know I can check this stuff out and not feel looney!

Going to look into Accupuncture. I did try it for 3 months about a year ago to see if it would help but ended up spending a fortune on chinese herbs etc and didnt seem to work. Do you go to anyone specific or was it just someone near you?

Drinking so much water its ridiculous, about 4 litres but reckon it helps. Found the first set of drugs (Suprecur) didnt effect me too much but feeling a bit more stressy /PMT ish on the next drugs already and its only the 2nd day! Hopefully it wont last. 

Thanks again for all your advice and I wish you both loads and loads of luck too,

Hope to see you on 25th, trying to organise work so I can leave on time so I can make it.

Take care,

Have lovely weekend

Sasha xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello gals, 

I have been exiled for 2 weeks as my laptop was broken!  I stupidly thought Norwich Union, my home insurers would come up trumps and fix it for me... but after countless arguments (and tears i'm afraid - I blame the drugs!), as it was taking so long to get the reports done, I got it fixed myself!  

Anyway, i've been taking the Gonal F injections since Tuesday.  I had managed to do all the injections so far without so much as a blemish, but for some reason the jab last night, has left me with a whacking great bruise to show for my efforts - nice!  Been feeling headachey and dizzy and I get tired and achey legs in the evenings.  I'm sure these are all normal side effects... but what worried me, is that I bled yesterday and I wasn't expecting that.  HH said not to worry unless it gets heavy and it has subsided to a brown gunk (tmi!) today - phew, i think?!

Got my 2nd scan Monday to see if the follies are growing, then another Fri and fingers crossed, EC the following Tues?!  Scary stuff.  The time is going pretty quick.  I've booked the week off work over EC and ET as I just want to relax as much as poss.  Being at work would take my mind if it, but it's such a busy time (at school) with reports, testing etc, I just don't want the little darlings to stress me out!

I've read a bit about pineapple juice... that it's advised during 2ww but not too much of it and not of a certain kind?!?!?!  Can anyone let me know just how much is recommended and where I can buy the right kind - which brand/shop etc?  Thanx!

Best go, going to fill up my hot water bottle, read somewhere that the warmth can help too.  Hope everyone is doing ok and I would love to meet up at Old Orleans 25th but that could be ET day, so i'm not sure yet

Take care HH'ers 

MackLM xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Macklm 

Pleased everything is ok with you, Sorry to hear about the bruise are you doing it in your leg or tummy?

The pineapple juice I got was pure juice from Sainsbury's I was not aware that there was one we should avoid.

Sasha the acupuncture I go to is in Chelmsford and was recommended by Dannysgirl. It is called the plumb blossom clinic but I know that Mikeygirl goes to a different one. The people they are husband and wife are lovely Rob and Alison and although I am in between tx I have acupuncture once a month especially as I am going to have surgery in just over a months time. I also have arthritis so it definately helps that. They do have a website aswell just type in plumb blossom clinic and it will come up.

Take Care and all the best
Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - how did you and DH get on with your follow up appointment hope it is good news.

Lots of Love Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Me too dannysgirl...thinking about you hun.
so looking forward to mon eve...
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MackLM,
Can empathise with the bruising hun as before I learnt to self-inject and used the auto gun I used to be covered in bruises black and blue...a few tips I found helped were to alternate different sides each day of either leg or tummy...I always use tummy as more cushioning! Also rubbing where you will jab with an ice cube or some frozen peas etc to numb it a bit can help and don't forget the most important thing... is to sing VERY LOUDLY whilst doing the injection..pick your fave song and belt it out girl! 
Have heard before that some women do experience some bleeding whilst on stimms and it's nothing too worry about but well done for checking with HH...seems to have subsided now I think? which is good news..
With regards to the acupuncture, the clinic that JayB and Dannysgirl go to is in Chelmsford as is my acupuncturist...I can give you his contact details if you want to PM me or at the 25th meet up..I swear by it!
Pineapple juice - there is a thread at the moment on this IVF board discussing pineapple juice but basically as long as it is pure (not from concentrate) and not heat treated you should be okay...not everyone thinks that it is effective but who knows? can't hurt can it!
It is definitely good to be using a hot water bottle on your tum up to egg collection as warmth is good for egg development BUT please do not use after transfer as embryo's do not like the sudden body temp changes at all!!! 
Think it is good that you are taking time off after transfer...Zita West said to me that for the first 4 days at least the embryo's will be floating around within the fibres of your womb so best not to subject them to any stress or strain..She recommends bed rest for the first 4 days but I have found that hard to acheive..Personally, when I was working I always took the full 2 weeks from EC to test date off but not everyone is able to do this or wants to do this so I guess it's down to you as long as you don't do anything physically strenuous during that time..
Hope everything goes well on Monday and you see some lovely follies staring back at you on the scan screen! Let us know how you get on..
Of course would be great to see you on the 25th but completely understand if you can't make it cos of ET...we'll let you this time - lol!
Take care- enjoy the weekend and catch up next week..
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie and I apologise for the me post - just to say we tested at home first thing yesterday (Saturday) and unfortunately got a    

Feeling a bit down but nowhere near as bad as when the ISCI failed - I kinda knew this hadn't worked as had full pre-AF feeling for last couple of days, and we knew there was only a 10-15% chance of it working.

Now am just waiting for  to show her ugly face so that I can phone up to book another go next month hopefully....

Take care all xxx

Steph xxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I am fairly new to this site and finding all the information really helpfull. I have been using the HH site but finding not many people using it now plus there have been some really weird postings.We have been at HH for 6 years, and have unexplained fertility.  
We are now on our fourth attempt. I am on suprecur and Gonal F. I have a scan on Monday and Friday next week and hopefully EC Tuesday following week. Feeling quite emotional at the moment.   I so want this to work for us. Also there alot of family members all giving birth around the same time as we find out our result. Not easy. 
Good luck to all of you going through treatment at the moment. 

Sarah


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Have been busy injecting and scanning so have caught up with the site after a couple of week's off.

Mikeygirl - the info about the juice and the hot water bottle is really useful - I stupidly thought that the hot water bottle was for post ET so your post is invaluable!

SarahHCH - hello, sorry to hear you're feeling  . I know what you mean about being surrounded by babies, it's the same for me too. I know some on the site have been praising acupuncture - I have reflexology once a week and always feel really chilled after. Although this is my first IVF treatment, I noticed that my periods pre treatment were longer, with fewer PMT symptoms, which I guess suggests that at least it's relaxing me. 

Sarach HCH and MackyLM - My treatment cycle is in synch with both of you ladies, I'm also up for 3 & 4th scans on Monday and Friday. I haven't been given a date for EC. I'm hoping we can have a blastocyst treatment and so, because of the Bank Holiday, I guess EC with either be the following Monday or Friday. I assume HH doesn't do ET ops over weekends/bank holidays?

Good thoughts going out to everyone


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Steph I am so sorry honey sending you HUGS and Hope that next time will be your time.

Sarah all the best to you and hope to meet you one day there are a few girls that live in Chelmsford, I live in Braintree so not that far away.

PeppermintT fingers crossed for you hope all goes well with EC and ET.

Lots of Love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Steph...gentle  's am really sorry to hear your news...hope AF arrives soon so you can start to make decisions about moving forward..in the meantime, be gentle with yourself hun xx

Sarah HCH - hiya from a fellow Chelmsfordian! Hope your scan goes well today...let us know how you got on as will be thinking of you..completely understand why you are feeling emotional just now..it can be so hard when everyone around us seems to be having babies....here you have found people who understand... 's ..like JayB says, would be great to meet up one day...you could even be living next door to me!!!

PeppermintT - best of luck with your scan also today - let us know how you get on..not sure about bank hols but most of my ET's have been on a weekend?? Glad the info was helpful re hot water bottles..don't let them anywhere near your tum after transfer lol!

JayB - hi hun, hope you had a good weekend...look forward to catching up later x



Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Steph - Sorry for your BFN honey.  Hope you are feeling ok.  If you're still going to the meet next week do you still wanna go to together ?

Sarah & Peppermint - Hope your TX is going ok.  Fingers crossed for both of you ?

Well we had our follow up on Friday afternoon and Michael said it's embryo quality that's letting us down.  He said we can try again with a change in the stimming drugs but he didn't seem too hopefull.  He said the way forward if this didn't work would be doner but at the moment DH is against it so I really don't know what we'll do.  I guess we're going to try once more probably in August and I'm gonna try DHEA which is supposed to improve egg numbers and quality so we'll just have to wait and see.

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl so sorry honey will talk more later
Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## SashaJRyan (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl

Just wanted to send you a hug, hope you are OK.

Let us know if we can do anything for you.

Lots of love
Sasha 

xxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Dannysgirl - so sorry to hear the update - that really is rubbish news. I really admire how you and some of the other girls manage to grit your teeth and keep going. Little consolation I know, but it does help the rest of us to see people being so strong.

Not so good news for me today. HH only spotted 4 follies on the 3rd scan which is "not many" in Daniel's (?) words. It may be that on Friday, instead of getting a date for EC, we will be told to leave off for a cycle and to come back in July -with no guarantee that it will be any better then. This really is pants.   I discovered that it is possible to drive down the M25 while sobbing, although this is not something I really want to repeat too much. I had a half day off work for the scan so I drove home to Chelmsford and went and bought myself something nice to wear to try and cheer myself up. It worked for about 15 minutes, now I just feel numb again. Of all the things that could put a stop to things, neither DH or I thought it would be lack of eggs. I think I now need to throw myself into health kick mode. No more late nights or caffeine for me. It seems a long time until Friday. 

Hugs out to everyone


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Dannysgirl.  Sorry to read your post.  I think there are a number of threads on the site about improving egg quality so they might be useful.  I think it is weird that Michael said that as lots of people don't have great embryos and get BFP's and lots of people have nice embryo's and get BFN's.  I remember Michael once telling me that whilst an embryo can physcially look nice it may not be great internally and they don't know that by just looking at it and vice versa.  Have you considered PGD/PGS? This is where they analyse the embryo quality and put the best ones back.  Normally I think it is used for genetic hereditery conditions but I think you can also use it as a quality check.  I know UCH do this treatment.  It might be worth a phone call.  

PeppermintT.  Sorry to hear you didn't get great news either although I'm sure you've heard it all before it does only take the one. I hope you get some better news on Friday.  

Not a great week for the Holly House girlies.  Hi to Mikeygirl, Sasha and Sarah (hello we've not spoken before!), and of course JayB.  Looking forward to seeing some of you next week.  

Caroline.  xxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear your news peppermint t and dannysgirl. Sending you both a  
Just to keep you updated. Scan went ok Tuesday. Looks like EC will be Monday or Tuesday  depending on scan Friday. Felt really unwell today, uncomfortable and keep feeling sick. Gone of my food. I am still drinking plenty of water which is the main thing. Mad week at work so probably hasn't helped.
Hi Mickeygirl what area of Chelmsford do you live in? I'm in Springfield. Yes would be great to meet up.

Take care all
Sarah HCH


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Ladies

hope ye don't mind me nosing in. i too am a holly house girl.  sadly we have just had our 3rd bfn. this time i'd had acupuncture but in brentwood and though the practitioner was lovely not so sure she was competent with infertility issues. anyhow i typed in plum blossom clinic as you mentioned but have come up with a cambridge address. as i live in chelmsford would be delighted if there is one on my doorstep anyone got the exact address?. also  peppermint t i know what ye mean about driving to or from hh in floods, i've done it too, i'm sure other drivers thought i was mad, a sniveling woman huh!  await your help, thanks folks


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Collymags

Sorry to hear of your BFN 

We go to the Plumb Blossom Clinic it's on Great Baddow Road. Their website address is http://www.plumb-blossom.com/about_us.htm

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks dannysgirl for getting back so swift with a reply, will certainly look into it. sorry about your bfn too.  have you had your follow up yet?, we can't get one until end of june, there was one earlier with dan, but we get on better with william so decided to wait for him. feel very in limbo would like to answers re; failure to implant, am very nervous about starting next cycle with only 2 frosties, as last time 3 out of 5 frosties perished. whats your plans now?  take care,  Colette


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Colette sorry to hear about your BFN hope it is good news at your follow up, welcome to the site. Plumb blossom is good and they are helping quite a few couples with fertility problems.

Sarah - Mikeygirl and I have met up for lunch as I work in Chelmsford maybe we could all do that.All the best for Monday or Tuesday are you taking the 2 weeks off?

Take Care Hi to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Colette

We had our follow up last Friday.  The basics is that our embryo quality isn't good enough.  We're going to give it one more go but if it doesn't work then HH are suggesting that donor will be the only option.  DH so far is saying a definate NO to donor so it all hangs on the next try !

We've never had frosties so you're doing ok honey.  I'm sure they'll have some answers for you
take care
love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl sorry to hear about your bad news and your new predicament.  Hi to everyone else, not posted lately as have been really busy at work and just watching from the sidelines but now I have some news...

OH MY GOD, I've just been given the go ahead to start downregging on 2 June!  We were originally waiting till my June AF to arrive and starting end June/beg July but my May AF was 35 days and was pushing us back further and further.  My best mate gets married on 12 August and I am best woman and I so did not want to be on the 2ww at her wedding as I didn't think I would be able to give the honour my full attention.  We are also donating eggs so I had to ring the nurse (Liz) on Tuesday and ask her if the egg recipients were willing to start earlier.  She called me back later Tuesday and said she hadn't been able to get through and she doesn't work on Wednesday so had to wait til today.  It was 330pm and I was about to give up on hearing today but she rang and said yes!

Not sure what drugs yet as have to go next Tuesday to sign all the consent forms and then go back on 2 June (13 days time -arrgghhh) and have a scan and find out whether I can have the single drug or the daily injections.  Sorry I don't know the names of the drugs yet!  Very scared and excited and so many different emotions rolled into one I can't explain....


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh and can someone blow me some bubbles please?  Im feeling left out!


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Panda honey!!

How exciting for you!!  Guess what, we're going to be cycle buddies   I should start d/r on 31May of 1 June depending on how my scan goes on the 30th.  I feel so happy for you and want to tell you how much I admire you for donating your eggs!!  You are going to give someone a dream come true.  Your an angel!!

Just blew you loads of bubbles.  

Take care and good luck with down/regging.  Remember to drink loads of water!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Jayb,
I too work in Chelmsford, would be great to meet for lunch. I will take two days for EC and then a week after ET all being well.

Will keep you posted.

Sarah


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi HH girls

I dont know if any of you remember me but I was cycling in Jan and since have been very quiet on the board.  

Dannysgirl - Im very sorry to hear about your bfn I truely am.  I too had poor quality embryos with my first two ivf attempts.  My third cycle embyos were excellent quality and I did various things which my accupuncturist recommended to improve the quality.  Im not sure whether it worked or whether it was just luck, but this is what I did.

I took Colustrum supplements (only available from The Nutri Centre);
I took EPA fish oil supplement;
Folic Acid; 
Chinese herbs (recommended by my accupuncturist, and stopped at egg collection);
Ate Organic veg/fruit;
Drank 2litres of water a day;
Gave up diet coke!

I did all of this for approx 6 months before my treatment and produced the best ever quality eggs.  First time I had a frostie too!!

Good luck.
ps I totally recommend accupuncture if your not already doing it.  It rasies your chances of success by 67%.  
E x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ella - Of course I remember you wow 16 weeks already time flies doesn't it. You must have had your 12 week scan aswell.

Panda - Pleased to hear you will soon be starting, I admire you donating your eggs, at this time it is not something that I think I could do. Lets hope you both get your well deserved BFP.

Sarah - would love to meet for lunch send me an PM and we can sort out details.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have had a good weekend.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Angel - great news, it'll be good to have someone to cycle with being my first time and all!  I've bought a diary ready to write it all down in!  Have today bought a Brita Water Filter into work so I can drink cleaner water and made DH buy me a Brita Water Kettle about 6 weeks ago - they are fantastic - no scum on your drinks and absolutely no limescale build up in the kettle!  How sad am I getting excited about a kettle   

Jayb - fingers crossed that it works out for us.  I'm donating because I have been given a clean bill of health and the only reason we need ICSI is cos of DH's vas. So its the least I can do to help someone else achieve their dream too!

Have a great weekend everyone - I am going out with my best mate tonight (who just happens to be a midwife and wants to be mine if I get that far) and going to have a last **** up before I get on the wagon seriously.  I have just down massively in the last couple of months but now need to give it up completely.  Had my usual accupuncture and reflexology last weekend and asked her to help me give up smoking so she stuck some extra needles in my face, head and feet(!) and guess what I haven't had one since and even went out last Sat night and didn't feel the need.  Tonight will be the test though, out with the girls, have got one of DH's patches to slap on just in case.

Thanks for the bubbles xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hiya all,

Hope everyone is relaxed and looking forward to the weekend!

Panda - great news you are starting dr'ing so soon. If you like me, it feels better when you are actually doing something, even if it is only injections!, to move the process forward...We are here for you every step of the way hun so any questions or whatever just shout! Hope you have a great night out tonight and you can resist the urge for a cheecky ***!! Good on you for donating your eggs...we need donor embryo's so it's through women like you that couples like us have the chance of a family xx  

Angel - same goes for you too hun...we are here for you every step of the way and have everything crossed that this is a BFP treatment for you!  

Ella - hi there! I don't remember you as am a relative newbie but it is great to see that you are doing so well in your pregnancy.. 

Sarah HCH-  hi hun, how did scan go today Hope you are feeling less sickly now? I live in Old Moulsham and yes, like JayB would be great to meet up. I am not working at the mo so can fit in anytime with you two working girls!!  

PeppermintT - how did your scan go today?? I really hope you are able to move forward this cycle... Hugest  's to you honey... 

Steph - sorry not replied to your post earlier but big  's hun...a lot of us here know how hard bfn results are so hope you are being gentle with yourself now.. 

Dannysgirl - you were robbed mate!!!  

Jayb - have a lovely weekend!  

Love to all...

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.  The week has gone quick, seems like i wish the weeks away for the next step...it's all a waiting game huh!?

I'm so sorry to hear the HH girls have been having bad news this week. I just hate the unfairness of it all!  Some people (us!) would make such fabulous parents and have to wait so long before they are able to realise their dream.  Others, who do not seem to give a damn - and I see a lot at the school where I teach - are popping our sprogs annually!  

I have just had my 3rd scan with William and i've got EC scheduled for Tues!!!    It all seems very real and close now.  I was a little disappointed that there are only about 8 decent size follicles so I hope they are of a good quality - as I know that some will not fertilise.  Then I worry that DH's sperm is going to be too poor to make good quality embryos.... every day is a worry as you all know.  Really hoping we get to blast stage - fingers X'd!

I've got the whole week off next week, so i'm glad Big Bro has started!  Will have that to numb my mind and hopefully pass the hours and days.  Also got Series 4 of 24 to watch and have to write the kid's end of year reports - should keep me busy. But, no doubt I will spend most of my time on FF!

Wish me luck girlies!  Have good weekends!

MackLM


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

I hope no one minds me joining this thread.  I read all the posts last night and thought how close you have all gotten.  I am starting d/r on the 2/6/06.  It is male factor but I am overweight a bit too though have been dieting and gyming for a year and am onto loosing my third stone - but you wouldn't have guessed that last night as I was tucking into B&J's.

From the dye test it looked like one of my tubes were block though I have not had any event that I could say ahhh that caused the tube to block, Daniel said that it could have just spasmed during the test.  We had him for the consult and thought he was quite good, explained everything great and had a sense of humor which is alway a plus when discussing delicate subjects.  We are having ICSI which has worried me a bit because doesn't injecting a sperm into an egg cause it a bit of trauma.  

Dh is very stressed   about producing the sample.  We have a plan of producing one to freeze as a back up on the day to hopefully take off some of the pressure to produce fresh on the day.  He is disabled so it is something that is very difficult for him to do.  I was reckoning, if we had to, to book a room at the hotel next the HH to take some time pressures of him and then run the sample over, quite literally.  So if you see a crazy woman running through HH, holding a bottle high you know who it is.

I am counting down the days to d/r, with each day I think yes this is actually going to happen, and everytime an event in the future looms ie I have a family wedding in September I wonder if I will have good news to tell, or dh Christmas party will I be in maternity wear.  It would be an April baby which seems the best time of the year to have a child, spring.    But on other days I think it isn't going to work and I am crashing full speed ahead into a brick wall and it is going to be very painful.  Everytime someone in the family has news, I feel awful and hope they aren't going to tell me so-and-so is prgn.  I just want it to be my turn.  I have looked at the positive ICSI thread this morning and that cheered me up some but feel I need to protect myself a wee bit against the crash.  

I hope June is going to be a lucky month for all of us....

Tanner


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Tanner - Welcome to thread - I've only been on here a short while myself and all the girlies are really lovely and supportive. It's an interesting idea about the hotel room, I'm not sure what the facilities at HH are like on that front, but the staff are all so calm and collected they will give DH as much time and space as he needs I am sure.

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes - all totally reciprocated. Reading the board today cheered me up no end. Glad to hear that MackLM and Sarah HCH are going forward to EC next week fingers crossed for you! Also, Panda, I love your enthusiasm and excitement - very infectious!

We're still in something of a limbo - but a more positive limbo than Monday. We still have only 4 follies but they look nice and big and my lining is good. The scan was with William, who I find much supportive than Dan, who suggested that we could still go forward to EC on Wednesday pending a scan on Monday. Downsides are that we will only have 4 follies (with no guarantees there are 4 good eggs inside) and HH will not recommend blastocyst - all of which reduces our chances of success which is a bit pants. But am still trying to think positively and eating lots of protein, drinking lots of milk (decaff lattes - yummy!) and water. 

Panda, I envy you your big night out - I could despereately do with a night on the vino to relax me! Am having to rely on reflexolgy and exercise - but its not quite the same as booze and chocolate, eh girls?   Am thinking of also trying Plumb Bloosom. Someone mentioned a figure of 67%? Sounds amazing - where does that come from?

Px


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well all set for Monday .Got to be in early will go down at 9am. Our aim is to get to blastocyst. So fingers crossed. Will keep you updated.   to all who have EC next week.
Thanks for all your kind wishes.

Sarah x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Tanner, hope ye don't mind me jumping in.  my dp was nervous re; the sample so on our first cycle we booked into the hotel next to hh the night before, and it worked in that it reduced the pressure he felt, place was ok, plus we'd a meal in the pub next door.

SarahHcH, good luck today lass.

PeppermintT, i know what ye mean about William. we bonded with me more than the others and are actually waiting for him for our follow up.  fingers crossed for you this week

xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

SarahHCH - hope this morning went well and you got lots of lovely follies!! As they will be gettin it on in the 'love-lab' as I type, sending them lots of fertilizing vibes...hope you can have a good rest now hun as you deserve it!! Let us know what happens... 

MacLM -   for EC tomorrow...8 follies is really good so try not to worry too much. Sending you a good nights sleep and lots of  . Let us know how you get on..

PeppermintT - how did scan go this morning? Are you taking your trigger shot tonight? I know how hard it is being in the position you are in but hang in there cos it really really does only take one good embryo!  

Tanner - Welcome to the board. The ladies here are all fantastic and have a wealth of knowledge and experience they are willing to share if you need a listening ear or have any question just shout! 
Not long now till you start down-regging..we will be here for you every step of the way! Well done for losing all that weight Tanner - reaching your 3rd stone is a real acheivement   and it should help maximise your chances with ICSI. Please don't worry about ICSI as there is no consistent reliable evidence acc to the embryologists at HH that it causes 'damage' to the eggs...on the other hand it is likely to maximise your chances of conception which is a good thing!!
The emotional side of treatment is something all of us have gone through/are going through and isn't helped by the medications we all take - that is to say, you are not alone Tanner. It's true to say that infertility is a rollercoaster and even sometimes when we think we are doing okay, something happens like hearing that yet someone else close to us is pregnant, bites us on the bum and brings us down again. I try my hardest to accept that this will happen, I will feel sad, hurt, angry, frustrated etc etc sometimes but also try to stay focused on the positive side of treatment (i.e. brings me a sense of control) and on my life outside of all this.  I know this is easier said than done most of the time, but I try.. 
My dh also has physical impairments Tanner. He could not give a 'sample' without me 'helping' (I know, lucky bugger  ). We were given one of the bedrooms on one of the wards at HH - it was very private and comfortable (a girls gotta be comfortable  ) so if you decided against staying in a hotel, the facilities at HH are good! Howevere, as we were told he has no sperm - this is no longer something he can look forward to poor thing... !!! (Seroiusly tho' Tanner - feel free to PM me if you would like too).. If you feel like it -maybe you could come to the meet-up on Thursday night (8pm) at Old Orleans in Epping? See post from Tracey this morning for details...Short notice I know but you would be very welcome!

Panda - how was the night out Have your recovered from the   yet??

Hi to everyone else...hope your week has started well and lo0oking forward to catching up on Thursday!

Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning everyone and a big welcome to the new ladies!

Mikeygirl - my night out was BIG!  Drank far too much and was cr*p and smoked 10 cigs!!!  No hangover though the next day which is always a bonus. I went for more accupuncture/reflexology and cupping on Saturday and went out Sat night with hubbie and friends and they were all chuffing round me like chimneys and I wasn't in the slightest bit bothered!  I didn't think god that stinks, its gross and I didn't think, god that smells lovely, I want one!  

I've just got into work after a meeting at Holly House this morning to sign all our consent forms.  I am due for my scan and drug teach next Thursday 1 June and if all going well can start d/regging then.  My provisional scan dates are 14, 20 and 23 June and egg collection is scheduled for some time during the week of 26 June!  

I am d/regging with Suprecur and have been told I could suffer headaches, hot flushes, night sweats, mood swings and headaches!  Can't wait......

Anyway must go and do some work, sorry for not replying to all in more detail.

Oh and gutted cos I was going to be brave and come to the meet on Thursday but found out that hubbie's parents are coming to visit on their way back from Cornwall to Yorkshire (where they live).  We have lived in our house for 5 years and its the first time they are visiting (typical Northern family - "You know where we are if you want us") so I have to play the dutiful wife - I know where I would rather be!!

XX


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi There,

I recently got a BFN at ARGC on my 1st IVF cycle and am considering changing clinics to the Essex Fertility Centre (Holly House which is the same thing - pls correct me if Im wrong).

I was wondering if you could help me make my decision about the clinic that you are at.

Whilst stimming, how often do they do blood tests/  Are they done daily?

How long is their waiting list for a 1st consultation?

How much is an IVF cycle - roughly?

Has anyone had a hysteroscopy done there? How much did it cost?

What drugs are you given after ET?  Eg Cyclogest, Heparin, Aspirin??

How long a break do they like you to take from the last IVF cycle?

If you have a large number of eggs do they normally suggest you do ICSI on some of them even if your DH has no problems with his sperm?

I would really appreciate your advise on this.  Its just that we have spent so much money at the ARGC (just over £6,000) and we aren't too sure that we could carry on there - with a hysteroscopy the next cycle would cost £7,000 +)

Thanks girls,  feel free to IM me if its easier.

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Tweets - have IM'd you.  xx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

Should I be getting a scan on the 21 day appointment to start the d/regging Dan said that was what would happen but when I called to get the appointment they didn't seem to think so.

Best of luck 

Tanner


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tanner - I have replied on the other thread x  I would call and double check.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Tanner,
I have never had a scan to start down-regging?? But I have had Dan confusing me before 
Scans normally only during stimms..but maybe worth ringing back to check with one of the nurses.
Best of luck
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - now you are worrying me!  Why am I having a scan next week on day 21?


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Tanner n Panda

you will have a scan on day 21 then whoever you see will write the script and you'll go get your drugs from the pharmacy and have your injection teach. I down regged on suprecour in my first tx and didn't have any symptoms except the odd hot flush ! 

tweetiepie

sorry to hear of your BFN. I can't answer all your questions but I'll answer the ones I can:-

Whilst stimming, how often do they do blood tests/ Are they done daily? HH don't do any blood tests on a normal cycle only scans on cd21 then 4 days post AF then 2-3 more scans whilst stimming.
How long is their waiting list for a 1st consultation? I think it's about 6-8 weeks

How much is an IVF cycle - roughly? We have to have ICSI a cycle costs £3k-£4k

Has anyone had a hysteroscopy done there? How much did it cost? Can't help you on this one sorry !

What drugs are you given after ET? Eg Cyclogest, Heparin, Aspirin?? I had cyclogest for my last 2 tx but didn't get on with it so it will be Gestone for me next time!
How long a break do they like you to take from the last IVF cycle?they like you to have 2 AF's then you can start on your 3rd.

If you have a large number of eggs do they normally suggest you do ICSI on some of them even if your DH has no problems with his sperm? Can't answer this one sorry !

I hope this helps you make a decision. I know one of the girls here went to ARGC then came back to HH not sure who though ?? I'm pretty sure that everyone on here will highly recommend HH. I think they're great !!

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Dannysgirl - fingers crossed I can rock on next Thursday then - my AF cycle is between 28 and 31 days so hopefully next Thursday will be right.  Am excited about it all today!


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Panda, Tanner and Dannysgirl,
I want to know why I've not had a day 21 scan before? Just looked back in my IF diary and def not recorded having one EVER!!!
  
Can I ask for some money back - feel like I have been shortchanged  !!!
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Dannysgirl.  That really helps.  Its so difficult, trying to make your mind up about a place - Id go for a consultation but it would cost a bomb if I had a consultation at every clinic I considered.

Thanks again,

tweets xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tweets,
Sorry to hear about your bfn hun..Have tried to answer your questions...

Whilst stimming, how often do they do blood tests/ Are they done daily? HH don't do any blood tests on a normal cycle only scans on cd21 then 4 days post AF then 2-3 more scans whilst stimming.
 I know ARGC do blood testing on virtually every day of stimms cos I have 2 close mates who went there but when I asked at HH the consultants said this really is not neccesary (tho is a money spinner for the ARGC!) and just causes more stress to women, with which my friends def agreed. The scanning process and consultants expertise is enough to determine apropriate doses of stimms etc in most cases. 

How long is their waiting list for a 1st consultation? I think it's about 6-8 weeks That's what I heard too

How much is an IVF cycle - roughly? Don't quote me but IVF is about 2,700 without meds which will obviously depend on what you have..

Has anyone had a hysteroscopy done there? How much did it cost? Can't help you on this one sorry!Me neither sorry

What drugs are you given after ET? Eg Cyclogest, Heparin, Aspirin?? I had cyclogest for my last 2 tx but didn't get on with it so it will be Gestone for me next time! I had cyclogest too but I also take baby aspirin and prednisolone. A friend of mine did have heparin for her particular situation whilst at HH. 

How long a break do they like you to take from the last IVF cycle? They like you to have 2 AF's then you can start on your 3rd. Agreed although I have had a tx previously where I started on my 2nd cycle so this is not a rigid rule.

If you have a large number of eggs do they normally suggest you do ICSI on some of them even if your DH has no problems with his sperm?  I have not heard of this at HH. Have 2 friends who both got large numbers of eggs here (26 and 27) and they just had regular IVF (and BFP!).

I hope this helps a little and best of luck for your decision-making...I cannot praise EVERYONE at Holly House enough. They are wonderful and I think being a smallish team means they can treat everyone with the care we deserve - you are never made to feel like an income generator. My friends last tx at the ARGC cost nearly £15000 because of all the extras they added on after the initial consultation!!).
You will be most welcome on tihs thread if you decide to join us!!

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Tweets 
Im sorry to hear of your BFN.

I had two cycles at ARgc both resulting in BFN.  After my first attempt here at HH, they did it for me.  I have nothing but praise for them.

I have nothing good to say about ARGC, ok one thing... Mr T is charming.  Apart frm the fact that he uses his patients as guinea pigs.

Its only when you come out of the "ARGC Bubble" (i know, ive been there) and speak to other professional experts for their expert opinions do you realise the unnecessary expense you go through.  

Frirstly, the IVIG he makes practically everybody take nowadays is unproven re:  NK cells.  Also, my consultant just informed me this week that someone died recently through the IVIG transfusion.  

The only drugs I took at HH were Asprin cycolgest and prednisalone post et.

Sorry if I've come accross so strongly with my views. 

I hope Ive helped with your decision.
Ella


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi ya Ella. Glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing well.  If it's any good and I'm sticking my spoke in too I agree with you 110% about ARGC.  Fab results but totally chaotic and everyone is blinkered to that.  I HATED it there and it just didn't agree with me at all.  Didn't like all the waiting that occured everytime you went there, the open plan rooms for discussions etc etc. Do agree that Mr T is lovely though!!  

I'm also not convinced on all this NK stuff as I paid nearly £1000 for a blood test at ARGC which identified "problems" and they wanted me to do Humira and IVIG.  It just didn't sit right with me and I wouldn't agree to it so came back to good old HH.  You all know the rest - I got my natural BFP and seeing as I had no idea at all I was PG I wasn't taking a sausage for the first 6 weeks - other than copious amounts of wine to help me "get over" my BFN the previous month.  

Looking forward to seeing lots of you on Thursday.  PS I never ever had a D21 scan either!!  Caroline.  xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline, Glad to hear your are doing well.  I cant believe how fast your pregnancy has flown by.  Youve not got long left, I hope your all sorted, bag packed and the room ready!!  Im so excited for you.

I've heard the ARGC is even more chaotic nowadays than when we  were there, with nurses forgetting to phone through with medication dosage.  

Take care and keep your feet up... I know I am    

Ella


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you re the 21 day scan that isn't Dan must have just got carried away in the moment because you do seem to get loads of scans.  Also reassured by the posts that we chose a good friendly clinic.


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Sarah and Mack hope things went well at EC. I'm up tomorrow morning. Did my nighttime injection yesterday and I think then it suddenly hit us both that it was really going ahead. I'm quite nervous now, as I've never had a GA B4. Am looking forward to putting my feet up tho'.

Cuddles to all
P


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

All the best PeppermintT for today I have had lots of GA and I can honestly say apart from feeling a bit sleepy it gave me a lovely feeling afterwards and I did not feel sick at all. Hope you get lots of eggs from your follies and all the best for ET and that BFP.

Take care, Lots of Love and Hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

PeppermintT - Good luck for today honey - hope you get lots of lovely eggs


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Mikeygirl,

Thanks for answering my questions.  So good to get your feedback!!!  We will have to decide sooner or later but your info has made deciding much more easier!

Thanks again

Tweets xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Peppermint T - hope your transfer has gone well today and you have lots of lovely eggs...what did you think to the GA? Have to admit I LOVE them! I love the feeling of drifting off to sleep and then dozing back to real life  ..hope you are resting up now...let us know how you got on.

Sarah and MackLM  - how are you both doing Are you at transfer yet

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Well, I had EC yesterday and they retrieved 9 eggs.  I was a bit sore yesterday... but today - my booming leg is killing me from that intramuscular jab!  So is my hand from the GA, the anaesthetist really rummaged about in my hand when it seemed my vein was not ready - ouch!  But the ovary area is feeling better.

Anyway, i've had the update call this morn... 8 out of the 9 eggs could be injected (1 immature) and 7 have fertilised.  I am a little disappointed I didn't get more eggs, espesh when you hear some people get 15, 20 etc.  But pleased that 7 have made it past stage 1, having fertilised.  Any ideas the number likely to not develop from here?  Jo the embryologist said she'd update me again tomorrow and they'll make a decision on Friday whether I can go to Blast.  She said i'll need 5 embies to be 6/8 cells to go ahead.  Is it likely that 5 out of my 7 will get that far, or do they 'drop off' as the days go by?

Glad i've got the week off work as I just don't know what's happening, when I might go back in And i'd be limping about!  Will watch lots of rubbish TV, mark books and there's a fridge full of 'healthy' food to get through!  .  I polished off the Cookies and Cream Haagen Daz last night    

Have bought the 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice (hope this is the right one!?) and brazil nuts (but really don't like them!), i've just inserted my cyclogest   and got antibiotics (Doxycyline) to take.  Haven't been prescribed aspirin 

And i'm following Zita West's advice with the vits: Vit C, E, Omega 3's, selenium, co-enzyme Q10 and arnica.  Hope i've covered it! 

I just keep thinking of my little embies in those petri dishes  .  Didn't think i'd feel this way, this attachment already.  Can't believe mine and DH's dna have finally met and there are 7 potential babies sitting in a lab in Buckhurst Hill!  I don't think i'll choose to see them before ET as I may end up feeling more attached?  Trying not to think about the emotional side and sticking to the science.  Didn't help that me and DH had a big row about all this last night in bed  .  I know blokes are different to us, but he just doesn't see what I see, feel what I feel.  He seems so blase and unattached.  But when we spoke (shouted  !) I realised that he does think about things and he is upset that our relationship has been effected by IF.  The last year has been so different and I just want everything to go back to the way it was... but I can't see that happening until we have a baby, or at least when i'm pregnant.  Does anyone else have these issues with their DH/DP's

Anyway, enough from me!  Hope everyone is doing well, i've got everything crossed for us!!!    and trying to be    

Thanks so much for your well wishes!  As I don't know yet if ET could be Fri, will have to let you know about if I can meet on the day of that's ok.  Should hopefully have a better idea tomorrow.  Would be good to meet you all!

MackLM xxxxx.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MackLM - sending you lots of positive growing embie vibes and hope they make it to blast       put your feet up girl you deserve it.  

Panda


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MacLM,

Firstly to get a fertilisation rate of 7/8 is really good..will be keeping everything crossed for blasties but try to keep in mind that embryo's that are transferred on day 3 _do_ go on to be successful pregnancies!! It is down to quality not quantity so, yes some _may _ drop off but all it takes is _one _ strong little 'un..
That intramuscular jab is a killer isn't it! My leg is always really painful after having it. Don't worry about the baby aspirin either...if you had shown signs of needing it during your scans (when doing stimms) they would have said to start taking it back then. Your womb lining was obviously fine. (nb. it is baby aspirin i.e. 75mg as normal adult aspirin has been linked to miscarriage so we don't want to be taking that!). Aside from that, I would say you have every other angle covered hun!!
I understand how you are feeling ito attachment to your embies - think a lot of us have that strong bond right from day 1. Personally, because we have felt bonded to our embies from day 1, we always look at them before transfer which I think is primarily because we try to be positive that it will work and so we want to be able to say to our children that we saw them so very early on and if it doesn't work then we would be gutted anyway...unfortunately we haven't had that opportunity yet, but for us we still want to keep doing this. It is such an individual thing and you need to do what feels intuitively right for you..
The emotional side of IF and treatments can be a real toughie can't it. We have been on this rollercoaster for way too many years now and there is no doubt that IF has changed our relationship. We have the relationship we have now becuse of everything we have been through and in that sense, things will never go backwards, to how they were when we naively thought it would be easy to conceive our child out of love and passion in the privacy of our own space..mostly the journey has made us stronger as a couple but that isn't to say there haven't been costs to us as individuals and together or there hasn't been hard times when we have seemed to be on way different planets. I think it is a different experience for us women than for our partners...physically we bear the brunt of treatment and this can through medication etc really affect our emotions..I know I have at times felt such a weight of 'responsibility' for the success of treatment but you hit the nail on the head Mack when you said that your dh does actually think about things and worry, cos I think often our blokes will stay quiet and appear blase but that's cos they can't control what's happening and they don't want to 'add to our stress'...As I said, I know that IF takes its toll but suppose we need to keep communicating with our partners at each and every stage of this journey. If we don't make that effort, even if we are successful in having our children, we could find ourselves with even bigger problems in our relationships.
Gosh, that turned into an unexpected waffle !!
The most important thing I wanted to say is that I have all bits crossed here and sending you ooodles of   ..
Would be great to meet you tommorrow eve if you can..
Take good care and rest up - let your dh pamper you!!
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Sarah.  Hope your EC went well and you too PeppermintT.  Please update when you feel well enough.  

MackLM.  Firstly 7 embies is great.  This whole thing is a frustration and take things one step at a time.  Although blasts are great if you don't get there then your embies will be nice and snug inside you.  Men are a nightmare. If I'm honest Steve didn't deal very well with the early part of my pregnancy either.  I found that really hard to deal with as we had struggled so hard and so long to get there but I felt he was very blase and wasn't treating me "right".  We ended up having a number of words about the whole thing and his reaction to it all was as far removed from what I thought it would be.  I will always think men are strange creatures!!  


Ella - thanks for your wishes.  No bag packed as yet and room NEARLY done.........  still I finish work on Friday so am officially retired from then!  

Looking forward to catching up with some of you tomorrow night.  Caroline.  xxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all, Just wanted to let you know how EC went. We were very lucky to have 18 collected. No wonder I'm feeling really sore and bloated! Out of the 18, 16 fertilised. Today we had a call to say that we had lost 1 over night, 3 were a bit slow but the other 12 were of grade 1 and 2 quality.  Can't quite believe it its our best attempt yet and I'm getting older! Really hoping to get to blastocyst which should be Saturday.   Then its the dreaded 2ww.
MackLm is all that food and vits to aid implantation? Sending you lots of      let us know how you get on.
Peppermintt how are you?

Sarah


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Bloomin 'eck Sarah - 18 follies is fab but your poor tum  !!!! 12 grade 1-2 is fab too and sounds like you have a real chance of making it to Saturday...even though you feel bloated, keep drinking LOTS of water as with that many follies you will likely still have quite a lots of stimms sloshing around inside and still be at some risk of OHSS. Till Saturday tho, put your feet up and relax (let dh take the strain!) and sending you much    xx

PeppermintT - have had a cup this morning and am wondering how you are getting on - let us know when you feel up to it xx

MackLM - hope your hand/leg is a bit better this morning...thinking of you and your precious embies xx

Looking forward to seeing some of you later tonight...have a good day!!

Love Mikeygirl xxx[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 08:15Oops! 
Forgot to add my news...after nearly 12 weeks, AF has finally arrived yesterday evening     ! 
Not normally so pleased to see  but am relieved that she has shown up at last...
William had no answers as to why she has taken soooo long to get here after last treatment, just one of those things but I feel she is going to be particularly evil ouch !!
Must go and find me hot water bottle and neurofen!!
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

ladies hope you don't mind me butting in, 

have been going to HH since feb '05, but in limbo now as waiting for follow up post bfn, so not really feeling like i belong anywhere, don't want to hang out in the negative section.  been keeping an eye on you ladies just because of HH.

Mack,  i'd say thats a fantastic response egg wise, and i know what you mean about the difference between us and our chaps. my dp keeps his feet on the ground (for both of us really) plus he's not being pumped with drugs so all the witchy/*****y feelings they cause, dooesn't effect him personally, and i think they silently worry about us, because we're not worrying about us, but the eggs/embryo's.

Mickeygirl, yours words rung so true, know where you're coming from.

Sarah, you've enough eggs to start a ff football team!

warm thoughts to you all, take care


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Collymags - welcome! Very sorry to hear about your bfn but hopefully your follow up will give you some idea of what to do next? Does it take a while to get a follow up then? I naively assumed they'd be able to fit you in asap.

Mikeygirl - thanks for the words of wisdom in your post to MackLM. It is difficult to know how to relate to DH/DPs as men do deal with emotions differently. It must be tough seeing us stick needles in ourselves and having painful procedures, when they just have to get up and go to work each day, wondering what's going to happen next.

Jayb - yes, the GA was strangely pleasant. It was a bit scary lying in the room with lots of people in theatre gear all smiling down at you but once that sleepjuice went into my hand I dozed right off!

MackLM and Sarah - so glad to hear about your EC. EC day was weird wasn't it? Part medical treatment, part hotel stay (I've never seen champagne on a hospital wine list before - although, come to think of it, I've never seen a hospital wine list before!)

Thanks all for the requests for updates and best wishes. Glad to report that although EC only got 3, instead of the hoped for 5, Jo called today to say that all 3 are doing well and have become little embies, which should go back in on Sat. That's the same day as you, Sarah, isn't it? I felt so relieved when Jo called today - although she did make me wait until 9.10, the longest 10 minutes ever! 

I'm just viewing this whole process as a series of hurdles now. Getting the funding from the PCT for this round was hurdle one; hurdle two was getting into HH; hurdle three getting through the drugs; next hurdle was EC; and now hurdle five has been crossed. I can see the next one looming down the track for Sat, but for now I'm going to revel in the thought that we've made it this far. Sorry about the overextended metaphor ladies, I am an English teacher after all!

Big hugs to all as usual xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Excellent news ref your embies PeppermintT. Fingers but not legs crossed for Saturday.  xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey girls, 

Thanks again for your well wishes and to Mikeygirl for your bumper reply.  I know you're right about the fellas, I know he cares.  Like you said, he did admit to not wanting to make me feel worse by saying how he felt and I argued that i'd feel better if I knew.  Poor sod said he couldn't win and he's probably right!  I just feel so resentful and sad that our relationship has changed and suffered.  I'm also feeling that resentment towards my pregant/with baby friends - i'll isolate myslef so much i'll have no-one left soon!  I admire you girls so much for all you've been through and your strength to be able to give others help, support and advice.  

I am feeling really down today.    Got the call this morning to say that 6 out of the 7 eggs that fertilised were developing and that 2 of them are better than the rest, but at 2 cell stage (should be 4 now I believe).  I would need to have at least 5 embies at 6/8 cells tomorrow to get to blast.  This is what I really wanted but that's not looking likely now.  Also would have loved to freeze some as back up, but again, not likely.  I just thought i'd have loadsa good eggs to choose from... 

I have read all the books and feel the writing is on the wall already that they are not growing at a significant enough rate for them to be viable when I have ET tomorrow.  Feel like i've failed already. .  I wish I could think more  , I hate being such a pessimist... but then again, if I were to convince myself that things were going well, and this was my time, I think it'd be so much harder to bear if that were not the case.

As it's ET day tomorrow and i'm still a bit sore and i'm a depressing bore at the mo, think i should give tonight a miss.  Don't think i'd be good company.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

MackLM,

I just wanted to send you big .

I felt similarly on my last cycle.  But since then I have come across a post that I wish I'd seen before hand as I was so negative.  The whole thing felt so surreal and like it wasn't really happening to me.  The post basically just said that there will be plenty of time for being negative if God forbid you get a negative result.  Until that time though once the embies are on board, you are pregnant and being positive can only help the situation.  Don't waste time being negative, it's not over till it's over.

Take care and good luck for ET!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

MackLM,

Firstly wanted to send you a big  too cos down days are pants...

I remember when we would get so stressed about not getting to blastocyst stage..we thought that was almost a garuantee of success but you know that it isn't hun and actually I have sooo many cyber-friends who have had BFP babies with embryo's which were considered really poor...recently, a friend of mine Sarah was devastated when she had one grade 4 (i.e. the worst grade possible), 2-cell embie put back on day three and yet she went on to have 2 twin gorgeous baby boys! I really am not trying to minimise what you are feeling Mack cos believe me I know how disappointed it's possible to feel at this stage but I think Angie is right...you really have to stay thinking positive until you know different. Negativity will understandably stress you out which in turn is not the best for your precious little ones. In no way have you failed Mack..but these days between EC and ET are difficult because to an extent your control has gone and you just have to let your embies do their thing..

So sending you lots of   Mack and will be thinking of you tommorrow - hope it is a brighter day for you.

Will miss you tonight but understand why...

Let us know how you get on.

Love Mikeygirl xxx[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 17:53PeppermintT - great news about your embies. Sending them lots of dividey-growey vibes for Saturday. Take good care of yourself till then.

Love Mikeygirl xx [br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 17:57Hi gals,

We are off with the rellies to Eastbourne for the bank holiday weekend so will not be around for a few days but will be thinking of all of you in treatment at the moment and wishing you the best of luck for transfers and collections etc Sending you lots of     

Am just off now to get my hair cut and straightened but not sure why 'm bothereing as with the wind and rain here it will be FRIZZ one second after leaving the salon !!!

Was really fab to meet up last night and look forward to doing it again soon!

Dannysgirl - really hope you have a great weekend and all goes well hun xxxxx

Catch up with all news next week!

Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Really sorry haven't got time for personals as I am at work but have been visiting every day. Just wan't to wish Macklm, Sarah, PeppermintT all the best for the next few days and weeks. It sounds like you have all done well and hope this continues. Hope those that went last night, had a good time.
Mikey girl have a lovely weekend.
Enjoy the bank holiday 
Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Am writing this sitting in bed, surrounded by empty brazil nut packets and water bottles - yes, we've had our ET. Got a call from Hannah at HH this morning who said that 1 out of our 3 was growing v slowly and unlikely to go anywhere so they felt that it would be better to get the other 2 back in me. While I'm disappointed that we've lost one and we have had a day 2 transfer rather than the hoped for day 3 or even blastocyst, I was pleased to hear that at least one is grade 1-2 and the other is grade 1. We looked at Pete and Dud (as I've called them) under the microscope, which almost sent me off on one. All very surreal. ET was an interesting experience! Dh and I got a fit of the giggles and I was scared I was going to giggle them both back out again! Must have been the stress and the weirdness of the situation - lying there with your legs in the air isn't the height of elegance. Am feeling rather sore now as I had not fully recovered from the EC on Friday. Sarah and Mack - fingers crossed for you both.    
Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

peppermintT-Yeah      !!  The embies are on the mothership!!  The best place they can be!!  Hoping they snuggle down in their mummy for the next 9 months!!

Just wanted to wish everyone a great bank holiday weekend 

I am due up to HH on Tuesday and should start d/r for ICSI 2.  So nervous, I don't know if it's worse knowing what's going to happen or not knowing 

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi PeppermintT
well done getting through everything so close together. as they say at least the embies are where they should be and you can look after them.  i know what ye mean about surreal. on our 2nd attempt dp nearly had me in fits of laughter when he mentioned "arthur looked good looking just like him"!!. also we brought in our own cd that time.  van morrison, however we forgot to tell them what track so they started at beginning, so i had michael there between my legs, doing god knows what before the transfer and next thing we had G.L.O.R.I.A. being belted out, how i didn't howl i don't know. thankfully it went on to a slower more suitable song for the actual transfer.

Angie good luck on tues.

take care all, hope everyone has a good weekendxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks collymags!!

Just wondering if you have to fill in the consent forms each time that you have a cycle or if they just use the original forms.

Thanks,

Angiexxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Evening all!

How are we on this wet Saturday?  When will it ever stop raining?  Hope those of you that went Thurs had a good night.

I had ET yesterday... yep, v surreal.  I wasn't going to look at the embies through the microscope but ended up doing so.  Felt really bizarre that that's how it all begins.  Felt more philosophical rather than emotional about them which is good (I think? ~).  Legs tied in stirrups, head lowered and blue shower cap on - definitely not a good look!  The procedure was more painful/uncomfortable than I imagined it would be and like you said PeppermintT, I am still sore from EC Tues.  Wish I did have the giggles, I just cried instead!  The staff were lovely and seemed surprised to see me crying as it should be a happy time.... but you know me, always thinking the worst!  They transferred a 5 cell grade 1/2 and a 6 cell grade 2.  I'm confused as to what is considered best - the higher grade or the most cells... anyone know?  Disappointed that they didn't make it to blast, but got to try not to dwell on that now.

So i'm trying not to move very much following the Zita West advice of 3 days bed rest.  Yet, I could no way stay in bed, so i'm confined to the sofa instead.  Really want to wash my hair, but so afraid of dislodging the embies!  We haven't named them by the way, don't want to get to personal and attached.  .  My family are bringing dinner round tomorrow which is sweet as i've obsessively made it plain I can't possibly move!  

I've decided not to touch the pineapple and 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice i've bought as i'm so bloody confused as to what i should/should not be consuming!  .  I'm picking at the prunes today as i'm so constipated!  Think it's beacuse of the progesterone suppositories?  And i don't want to push too hard, in case i push the embies out! (tmi - soz!)

How are you feeling PeppermintT and Sarah?  Are you fairly horizontal too or am I being way too cautious?

Have a great break Mikeygirl, hope the weather cheers up for you.  I went to Uni in Eastbourne so I will always have a special place in my heart for the place - especially Fusciardi's the Icecream parlour (hope you found it too!)

Hello to everybody else and good luck Angie xx

Love MackLM xx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

MackLM - well done on getting through ET, it really is a roller coaster. Although I did giggle, I could have so easily gone the other way - in fact I did in the car on the way up. I also banked on spending 3 or so days in bed. I managed the rest of ET day and shuttled between the bed and the sofa yesterday. However, I couldn't face another day of it so dh and I tottered into Chelmsford (only 10 mins from our house) and watched some cool street theatre and did some light shopping. I did feel really lightheaded for most of the time and am shattered now, but I couldn't face sitting at home again. Loafing aroudn kind of loses its shine after a few days and I'd been pretty much doing it since EC last Weds.

Sarah - did you have ET yesterday? Hope all went well. 

Sending you both loads of sticky vibes     (with or without added pineapple juice!   )

Are you guys doing a 2ww diary? I've just started one, thought it might be good to have something to look back on in future however things turn out.

Collymags, Panda, Mikeygirl, jayb, angel129, daycj and all - hope you're having a good bank hol weekend despite the pants weather. Here's hoping for some actual    on Monday.

Px


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,
Just tried the link below and it went to start a new message so think this new one is the correct link to Tracey's post about next meet:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59201.0.html

Hope to see everyone there!

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

Hope you have all had a relaxing bank holiday weekend...

*Dannysgirl* - hope you and D had a fab weekend and were able to talk about stuff...am off to manchester in an hour till thursday so won't get to msn till then but looking forward to catching up with you.. 

*Stephjoy* - how did your scan go today? - thinking of you... 

*PeppermintT and MackLM* - hope you are not going totally   in this waiting bit! It really is the hardest, we know but have all bits crossed for you both and sending you lots of  to boost your reserves...have you got any nice distractions planned Mack, Eastbourne was lovely - we all got sunburnt on sunday!!! We took our neice and nephew to Fusciardi's which was FAB - ate a massive sundae ice-cream and loved it!

*Sarah * - how's u honey? Hope ET went okay last week?? Let us know how things are when u can...p.s. I think I may have met you before at a Body Shop Party of a mutual friend in Springfield

*Angie* - hope all went well at HH today and you have started down-regging now? - my experience has always been that treatment consent forms are signed every time..

*Collymags* - I   at the thought of GLORIA belting out during transfer   

*JayB* - just saying hi hun...

It's great there is another meet planned and hoping to meet lots of old and new faces there..

Take care 

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi HHers.

I've had my appointment today to start d/r for lucky ICSI treatment number2!!!  

About whether or not you get a scan on day 21.  I think it depends on which consultant you see for your initial consult, or for your follow up consult.  Liz, the head nurse told me today that where Daniel used to work they did scans on day 21 and so when he came to HH he still would tell everyone to have a scan on day 21.  But as a rule HH don't do scans on day 21, unless you don't have regular periods and then they will do a scan.  

Now I had a scan on my last cycle at day 21, but didn't today on day 21 of this cycle?!  So it felt kind of weird and I really wish I would have had a scan because they told me that when they do a scan on day 21 they are looking to make sure that you don't have any cysts, or water in the tubes, etc... So I kind of feel like since I haven't had a scan today, I could d/r for the next two weeks and not know if I have any underlying problems like a cyst that would prevent me continuing with treatment.

Sorry for the me post and the winge.  I guess I'm just stressing out a bit about this cycle.  Quickly running out of money and chances.  Saw my accupuncturist for the 2nd time today, and she gave me some treatment for relaxation and I have been shattered ever since then, so I'm off to relax in bed now.

I hope everyone is well and good luck to all currently cycling!!  (Panda, good luck for start of d/r!! )

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well we had ET on Saturday. We managed for the first time out of four attempts to get to blastocyst .  We had 2 grade 1 transfered and 2 frozen. I still can't quite believe it as this answers a lot of questions for us. Now all they have to do is hang on.

I have been horizontal for the last three days. MackLM, my mother in law also brought us round a dinner and not your not being over cautious. I too have pigged out on Brazil nuts and pinapple juice. I've had enough now!
I'm having a bit of a negative day today. Had an uncomfortable night with stomach pains. Doesn't feel like AF pains just not right?? May be its the suppositories?

PeppermintT hope all is well with you? Sending you both 
Mickeygirl have sent you a private message

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone! 

New to this thread, Mikeygirl pointed me in this direction (thanks)! 

I'm thinking of changing clinics and don't know where to go! We have had two ICSI cycles we egg shared at The Lister (what a disaster)!   One BFP at Guys, but sadly MC at six weeks  

Now looking at somewhere else, I need a clinic that deals with poor responders, I've only ever produced three eggs with high doses of Menopur and then Gonal F? Also Guys only gave me one stimmy scan which I didn't feel was enough? How many do you get a Holly House? Guys is a busy NHS clinic, we were self funding but I don't expect special treatment, just to be cared for, it was basically in, get your knickers off and then out again!!  

So any advice you can give me on Holly House would be appreciated, the fact that its fourth best in UK makes me want to go there? 

We are also considering DIUI as I've been told I ovulate normally, but hubby is azoo so ICSI is our only choice for him. Doctor has told me that as I ovulate normally I would get pregnant if we had sperm, so DIUI sounds good, the only problem I have is when I'm forced to produce eggs, my ovaries really don't like it! What is the choice of donors like and how do you choose, or do you not get a choice, also how much does it cost?

Thanks so much 

Willow
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Willow

Welcome to the thread. As most on here, we would definately recommend Holly House, I have had two cycles there, my first I had a very early M/c (so sorry to hear about yours). Second was a negative but they have found out what they think the cause of both and as you can see from my ticker I am awaiting surgery.
All the staff make you feel like a person and not just another number. I had 3 or four stimming scans so they do look after you and because the first we only got 5 eggs and only one fertilized, last time they changes my drugs and doseage and I got nine and five fertilized so they really do work with you.
They feel confident that with my surgery we can get there hopefully the 3rd time as financially it would be difficult to go for anymore tx.

Sending you lots of luck, the waiting time was about 6 weeks but after your appointment you can start straight away if you wish to.
Don't know if you have already looked but Holly house do have a website. If you type in Holly house in Google it should come up.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Angel - thanks for your wishes re d/regging. I can't believe that its tomorrow - all those years of talking about getting married, having a year to ourselves to enjoy life and then starting ICSI in 2006 - and now its finally here!

I read what you said about the day 21 scan and I have regular periods well 28-31 day cycles which I think is pretty regular but I did have some Polyps removed a couple of years ago and do bleed in between cycles and have had lots of investigation done at Whipps X and got told my Mr Viniker   that "Unfortunately, you are just a bleeder, there is nothing physically wrong".  Ohhh I could have swung for him    So that's probably why they want to scan me.

PeppermintT/MackLM - how are you getting on hun?

Sarah HCH -   on the Blastocysts - sending you lots of     sticky vibes

Willow - welcome to the thread   - I can't give you much advice because I haven't had any treatment yet (tomorrow!) but all the times I have been in the past couple of months we have been made to feel very welcome, always seen on time and treated like a person!

Hi Jayb, Mikeygirl, Colleymags and anyone else I've forgotten (its not intentional!) xxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Sarah - well done on getting to blast; that's fantastic news   . MackLM - I see your on the Ladies in Waiting board, they seem like a (another) nice bunch; just dig in girls, we'll get through it!

Mikeygirl - glad to hear you had a nice, relaxing break in Eastbourne - you deserve it

Angel and Panda - best of luck with the nasty d/regging and scans; it's all a bit of a rollercoaster ride for the next few weeks, stressful but exciting!

Willowisp - I'm only part way through my first cycle at HH, which is my first cycle of tx so my view is probably worth less than some of the views you've had already. The only thing I can compare it to is the treatment I got at our local NHS hospital in Obs and Gynae before we got referred (we've been lucky enough to get funded for this round). At the NHS place they always kept you waiting, you saw a different doctor each time and so had to explain everything each time and you could never get them on the phone. HH is much, much nicer; just little things like the receptionist calling you "luvvie" or staff actually smiling all makes you feel like a person. If this round doesn't work we'll deffo be raiding our piggy bank to go back there for more tx.

Jayb, Collymags and everyone else  

Px


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just want to jump on and tell Panda- Good luck for your first scan and d/r today!!!  Remember to drink loads of water and rest as much as you can!!!


Hello to peppermintT, Mikeygirl, Dannysgirl, Sarah, jayb, and all the other HHers!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Panda be thinking about you today hope all goes well, this is when your brain turns to mush very bizarre and you can't finish sentences. My work colleagues thought it was hilarious.

Sarah and peppermintT hope the 2ww is going well and wishing you all the best.

Hi to Angel, Dannysgirl, Mikeygirl, Daycj, Macklm and everybody else sorry if I have missed anybody just doing a quick message before starting work.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes this morning girls - I woke up at 530am in a nice empty bed (DH is away on business and gutted he can't come with me but Mum is coming instead) and thought "Right, today is the day I start stabbing myself with loppy juice!"   turned over and went back to sleep.  Feel very calm this morning - that will probably all change this arvo  

Amanda xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Panda - best of luck this morning...calm is good!!! There is no need to be nervous hun, you will be fine...let us know what happens  

Angel -  's hun...hope you a feeling bit better today...sending you oodles of   for this lucky icsi!

Sarah (have pm'd you), Mack and Peppermint -  the pessaries can make you feel 'bunged up'...last cycle I had 3 a day   Much    to you all...hang in there..

Just a quickie this morning so hi to everyone else...

Chat soon honey bunches!

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey girls, 

Hope all is well with you all...  I am on Day 9 of the 2ww and feeling quite calm at the mo.  I've got my last acupuncture session today to encourage the little'uns to stay put.  

Test day is 6/6/6!  Not sure if I should do a hpt or go to HH for a bood test - i keep changing my mind!  I feel that hpt is better to do at home, so I can cry and scream into my pillow if it has failed... but the blood test sound appealing to know for sure.  I've read quite a few stories where BFN's have days later turned into BFP's and vice versa and just feel that a blood test will tell me for def.  What have you girls done?  What do you recommend?  I feel like I don't want the day to come!

Of course, i've been seraching the other boards desperate to analyse any twinges and symptoms I may have... I know that everyone is different and pretty much everything I am or have felt (AF pains/dull aches, sore boobs, tiredness, spotty shoulders at the front, spotty greasy face) can be due to the lovely cyclogest.  But can't help hoping that they are good signs  

I'm already thinking about when we could start cycle 2!  I've worked out dates and questions for the follow-up!  I would hope my med would be increased next time to help produce more follicles.  But praying it won't come to that!!!  

Anyway, best get myself ready to have more needles jabbed in me.  I will miss my acupuncturist, he's been like my counsellor!  He prob won't miss me! 

Hope to get your advice on the hpt/blood issue x

Good luck Panda!  Hope you're doing ok PeppermintT!  Hi to Mikeygirl, jayb, Angel, Collymags and everyone out there! 

MackLM xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MackLM - you sound very calm - well done girl - fingers crossed for those lovely embies      

Well I went and had my scan with Dildo cam   - I think I saw William this time - smallish older black fella - he's really really nice.  He said that my womb lining was 16mm which is very very think and "Oh you must have heavy periods" - er yeah that I do!  And then he said he thought he saw a fibroid   Panda's worry head comes on straight away, but he said that it was in fact my left ovary which appears to be "stuck" to the side of my womb - he said this is not normal   but shouldn't be a problem for egg collection as it will be easier to get straight into it - I had more follies on left hand side than right but everything was okay and he gave me the prescription for my injection!  

Yes girls - SINGLE injection - hoorahhhhh!  I was really pleased at that.  Its Gonapeptyl and Filiz gave it to me - she's lovely as well.  I feel that now I  have had the single injection I can just try and get on with things and not worry because if I had the daily injection I would start to think that I had more symptoms than I really did - if you see what I mean.

So, my DM asked Filiz when the side effects would start and she said "pretty soon".  Its 3.5 hours in and I have a headache - gonna go and use my 4Head stick - its fantastic and maybe take a paracetamol.  Apart from that feel fine, bit cold and I can't stop weeing - but thats all the water I've been drinking.  

Got to ring when me period starts and go back for another scan - lets hope AF shows up pretty much on time and I hope its a heavy one - gotta get rid of all 16mm of it!

Anyway off to the gym soon for a spinning class - have a good evening everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Willow,
firstly sorry to hear about your bad experiences. its bad enough going through ivf, nobody needs to have that added to by bad clinic experiences.  i have to say i've nothing but praise for the staff at HH. you really do feel like a person there. i've just got my 3rd bfn, however i'd had a gap from july last year until april, yet even the admin staff would address me by my first name, in the corridor.  they've all been excellent.  hope this helps, good luck lass, colly


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello Hollys

I am starting tomorrow I hope.

Panda you are jammy only having the one injection.  

Am sooo excited.  I was amazed I managed to get through work today with out making too many mistakes.  

Sarah that was fantastic news re the blastocyst.   I hope we are that lucky.

PepermintT, MackLM - I read your posts with great interest and am hoping for the best for you and sending positive vibes to all on the 2ww.  Hope I am strong enough to get to the other side without dh committing me to a padded cell.

Dh was to do a sample for freezing tomorrow but on Tuesday he got some boiling water on his crutch when cooking dinner.  It is too sore now.  I hope to goodness it heals up fast.  Using E45 cream at the moment but open to suggestions if anyone knows of a good burns cure.  I have been a right so and so to him this week.  Felt so annoyed about the accident and guilty about being selfish at the same time.  Luckily he is a great dh!!!!  

Cannot get any smilies or tickers on my posting so please imagine a twinkling fairy or something.  Think he has firewalled us up and it won't let me put any it.

Got a hug jar of chocolate favoured whey in readiness to day!!!

Wishing the best for us all

Tannerxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all 

wow hasn't the thread been busy! Sounds like we are all at different stages of treatment - good luck to all wherever you are in your cycle and lots of love to those who are in-between at the moment  

Panda, Angel and Tanner - sending lots of positive    vibes to you now that you have started your treatment - wishing you and your partners the very best of luck and really hope it works for you xxx

SarahHCH, PeppermintT and MackLM - sending lots of positive    velcro vibes to your embies now on board and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too loopy   and wishing you all a   when you test xxx

Willowwisp - welcome to the thread and best of luck to you, whatever you do decide to do re clinics  

Hi and    to Dannysgirl, Mikeygirl, cjday, Tracey72, Ella, Jayb and anybody I've missed - really enjoyed meeting some of you last week and hope to do it again on 15th July xxxxx

I was inseminated yesterday for our second IUI so am now on 2ww myself - will be testing 14/6 - fingers crossed     DH's retrograde ejaculation problem reared its ugly head again yesterday morning, we tried twice to get some swimmers but no joy.  Luckily we had frozen one sample for back up last month and so were able to use that - phew! 

I am already starting to feel very farty from the cyclogest pessaries and have only had one!   We are off to stay at DH's parents for a couple of days tomorrow so am hoping it won't be too bad or I will be very  lol 

Lots of love 

Steph xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

Macklm I have only ever done the HPT never got to test day before AF showed up but obviously they still advise you to do a test.

Steph - All the best to you on your 2ww and lets hope your dreams come true.

Hi to everyone else, Only two weeks to day till DP sisters wedding, had my hair highlighted on Wednesday already, we have got make up appointment on Saturday. It really has come round so quick.

Lots of Love and have a lovely weekend.
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning Gals,

Tanner - best of luck for starting treatment today! Am really excited for you and sending lots of calm vibes and oodles of    . Hope your dh is healing up  ...I would maybe try some natural essential oils? Not sure what works best for burns but you could go somewhere like Holland and Barrett and ask..

Panda, Angel, Sarah, Mack and PeppermintT - thinking of you all at your different tx stages  and sending     and 

Steph - cyclogest always makes me fart   - was on 3 a day last time so avoided beans on toast I can tell you  

JayB - have pm'd you but can't believe the wedding is only 2 weeks away..enjoy your makeup sesh and can't wait to see pictures!

Hi to all other lovely chums....this is just a quickie as wanted to say hi but feeling down. Two years ago today, I went to HH in agony and saw Michael for a scan -was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy. We lost our ectopic baby in surgery. Although I still think about our baby everyday, things have got easier and we have moved forward..but today I am thinking about her especially..Mike and I will light a candle tonight and remember her..

Love to all

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't talk properly - arrrggghhh brain is turning to Mush already


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Just wanted to pop in and say to Mikeygirl that I'm thinking of you today honey  

To all of you having TX at the moment I have my fingers crossed for you xxx

To everyone else have a great weekend  

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya

Just a poppin' in myself to say "hi" and to send  a big  to everyone.

I have had heartburn since yesterday morning, I think the cyclogest is getting its revenge - I guess I should be thankful its staying at the right end 

Mikeygirl, a special   to you today, petal.

Px


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello HH Girls

Done my first solo jab and am as pleased as punch!!!!  The sun is out and the birds are chirping!!!!

Thinking of you all

Tanner
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Well done Tanner way to go girl.

Jaybxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Well its been a really up and down week. My emotions have gone into overload. Very negative one day and on a high the next. Have had all sorts of feelings, from sore boobs, cramping pains, and feeling really sick.This waiting is so hard.

PeppermintT I've also had really bad heartburn, its a killer isn't it? Hang in there not to long to wait now. I test Monday. I've been reading your 2ww diary. It was very comforting to read as I think we all go through those same feelings and its great to feel your not alone. Sending you loads 

MackLM how are things with you? I think I will do a HPT and if a get a positive then will go to HH to confirm. Sending you loads 

Mickeygirl have pmd you.  to you.

Hope you all have a great weekend. Lets hope the sun stays shinning 

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Girls 

So pleased to be told about the thread.  Due to go back to Holly House on Friday 16th to start Down Reg.  Going to need to take steriods due to active killer cells.  Is anyone else starting treatment at HH around the same time?

Take care all

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all - hope you all had a great weekend - wasn't the weather wonderful!

I did my Race for Life yesterday and did the 5km in 31 minutes - quite respectable since I haven't run for 5 weeks due to a back injury!  Thanks to all those girls that sponsored me too.

Hi Lins - welcome to the thread - I started D/reg on 1 June - so far so good, no symptoms yet!

Sarah HCH - You test today don't you?  Good luck and let us know the outcome   

Panda x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi ya, 

Can't believe i'm writing this so soon, but it's all over for me!    

I started bleeding Saturday night.  I felt really down Fri and cried for the 1st time since ET and really thought it hadn't worked.  I had been having AF pains on and off and my boobs were really sore - which I took to be a good sign.  But on Fri and Sat they hurt a lot less and that's been a sure sign in the past that AF is imminent.

Was knicker checking all day Sat, dreading to go to the loo and just before bed, there was a streak of blood, knew it was too late for implantation bleed.  It was pretty red so I knew.    I woke really early and hoped that it may have stopped, but it was really red, heavy and painful - so no more hope at that point.  

In a way, I was not to make it to test day!  But in a strange way, i felt relieved to know sooner rather than later.  2 more days of not knowing and knicker-checking would have been torturous.  I'm probably not going in to work for the rest of the week and DH and I are hopefully going away to Spain for a few days....  But i've just heard that my school is going to have Ofsted this week!!!  Such bad timing!  I feel awful not being there and letting them down, but i just don't feel up to it.  Would prob let them and myself down more by being there.  I feel really torn what to do now... go in Wed and Thurs to a stressful inspection and forfeit my weekend away (flights cheap on Thurs, but expensive on Fri!) or be selfish, go away and let them get on with it!  ARRGH!  I don't bloody need this dilemma as well!!!  Any advice greatly appreciated!.

I feel like I need a drink and some sun and fun - hopefully.  DH is desperate for a drink also, but won't because of his low count as we know alcohol has a bad effect on sperm.  But he really deserves to chill as well.  Part of me wants to convince him but i'm also worried that a binge drinking weekend will knock his sperm quality even more for when we try again - which i want to do asap.  

Anyway.... GOOD LUCK to everyone about to test or start treatment and hello and thanks to everyone who has been a great source of advice and support throughout my cycle.  

Lotsa Love - MackLM xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear MackLM

So sorry to hear your news, it is heartbreaking.  Life can be so cruel at times.  You should definately go away and relax, your body has been through such a lot in the last few weeks and the next few days will be difficult physically as well as emotionally.  Take time to recover, you need to relax and rest.  What age do you teach?  It might be just as well to try and get a few extra days off when you come back.

I am due to start again in 11 days and I'm quite scared because I know what to expect.

I'm always on line if ever you want to 'chat'

Take care sweetie, we are all here for you.

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MackLM - So sorry to hear your news hun.  You definitely need to get away for a few days and try to relax and have a good drink - Stuff work, they can deal with the inspection without you.  It would be far too stressful for you to deal with at the moment.

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

MackLM - my heart sank when I read your message. I'm so, so sorry, love.   And if you're wondering - of course you should go to Spain!! Ofsted is not going to put the school into special measures because one of the staff is off sick. You should absolutely go and don't give it a second thought. If anyone knows what you're going through, then they should understand and if they don't, well, who gives a toss? You've got to be 200% selfish on this one.

Hi Lins and Tanner - glad you could join us. 

Stephjoy - glad to hear the lovely basting ceremony is over with   - wishing you lots of bd and luck

Sarah - how you doing, petal?

I went back to work today for the first time since EC. I was constantly para all day about lifting and moving things. Thinking about hiring a book caddy for the next few days....

big hug to all


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning gals,

MacLM - was really sorry to hear your news hun...sending you big  ...as the others have said, I definitely think you should book Spain. You need to put you and your dh first now. You shouldn't underestimate what you have been through in the last few weeks and so time out together is not a luxury but much needed so please don't feel bad. I do empathise as I constantly felt 'guilty' when I needed time off from my overstretched social work team to do treatment but you really can't think like this...As for the  , well it's not as if you both want to get raging drunk every night, I'm sure that a glass of something, on your balcony whilst the sun is going down will not cause either of you any permanent damage. Think it's great that you feel able to consider treatment again at some point and am sure this will feel even more manageable after a break away from it all and some you-time..So my suggestion is to book those cheap Thursday flights, go shopping for some sunblock and enjoy!!

Sarah - let us know how you are when you can...thinking of you hun   

Peppermint T - hope work is going okay today..are you a librarian?   for the rest of your ...when do you test hun?

Panda -   on your race for life!! How are you d/r-ing? I had no symptoms for all treatments except when last one when I was on gonapeptyl..was moody, teary etc etc and that is supposed to be the most 'natural' d/r-ing drug you can have  ..Hope you are doing okay.. 

Lins - hi there...I'm not on tx at the moment but hope to be so soon so maybe we will be cycling together for a while..For my last 3 tx's I took steroids too- prednisolone. No side effects that I noticed. Is this what you plan to take? Will be looking out for all your news so keep in touch.. 

Tanner - Well done you for self-jabbing! How are you getting on with them? Have you got a scan booked at HH yet? Take care and remember to sing extra loud when doing the jabs... 

Steph - sending you lots of     and    

Dannysgirl and JayB - hi both hope you are both okay  

Love to everyone else - got to crack on with study today so will try not to spend all day on the site  

Chat soon

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Mickeygirl

Hope you are well.  Not sure at the moment what steriods I'll be taking, hopefully find out next Friday.  Just hope it all goes smoothly this time, as last time half way through they found a large chocolate cyst and had to remove it.  I always knew I ate far too much chocolate!!
Just been offered a new job, so trying to finish everything up here before the end of term.  Don't start new job until 4th September and will finish here on July 18th, but we have to do five days over the summer.  Don't know whether I'll be on my 2WW by then. last time I stayed off work, don't know how that will go down this time.  Think I'll have to get William to sign me off for two weeks.

Going to go and get brazil nuts tomorrow and try and start drinking milk, do you think chocolate milk would be ok, as I don't like ordinary milk(I'm mega fussy!!)

We are going on an outward bound day on Thursday with the students, that should be fun, take my mind off everything - just as well its this week and not next!!

MacLM - how are you today?  Just take it one day at a time, try and rest while you can.  I hope you managed to book something up.

Take care all

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MIkeygirl - I have been fine since I had the Gonapeptyl injection last Thursday, until this morning!  My sciatica is really playing up and was on the train this morning and it was on a go slow and it was getting warmer and I was really uncomfortable so I nearly burst into tears.  I really really had to hold them back and had to wait until I got into work and then let rip with my divisional administrator (Barbara).  She knows all about my TX and I dragged her into an empty office and bawled.  Feel much better now!  She is sending me home at 230pm and I have a doctors appointment at 330pm.  Rang HH and asked if I could take stronger the painkillers which I know the Dr is gonna prescribe and Filiz said yes its fine for now but not when stimming.  So gonna dope myself up to the eyeballs this arvo (Diclofenac and Co-Codamol - make me feel like I am floating) and lay in bed!  I really didn't want to go home cos I know that I am gonna be taking time off in coming weeks but Barbara insisted and I never asked.  Its only 3 hours early anyhow.

Hope everyone else is okay?  Any news from SarahHCH yet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Panda

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well .  Hope you get on ok at the Doctors.  You must listen to your body and go with it.  If you feel unwell, tired etc. rest, you are going to need all your strength later.
Only 10 days left till I start down regging - don't know whether it better knowing what to expect or better being in the dark!!  Think I feel calmer this time round and making the most of needle free time!! 

Take care

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda,

 to hear you feeling unwell hun. As Lins says, you really need to listen to your body now and if you need to rest up then you need to rest up. How did the docs go? Am glad you have someone at work you can talk to and pleased that she seems very supportive. Take as much time as you need off...even if you weren't in treatment, having a sciatica flareup would justify you taking good care of yourself and resting up...

Big   's and hope you are feeling brighter soon...

Love Mikeygirl xxx

PS Lins - am sure choccie milk will be okay   After I had my ectopic they found choccie cysts in my ovary - and I rarely eat the stuff! x


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Good evening,

May possibly be burning my tatties now but cannot resist a quick post.

Panda - Sorry you are feeling poorly, I am worried cause I don't seem to be having side effects so worrying if it is working.

Mikegirl - Jab still going great though i was just about to do it the other day when dh shouted something which caught me off guard and b4 i knew it the needle was all the way in.  I thought oh well and carried on.

Lins- I am taking chocolate flavoured whey from Holland and Barrat which ummmphs up your protein intake and is very tasty.  I reckon you just need 4 mugs a day of that and you get your 100gs.  

Maclm - would definitely go on holiday, am very sorry about your news and was thinking of you this afternoon.

I'm on 5th jab and no side affects on supercur 300 mark on the syringe.  Though having sugar cravings to the point of possibly riping someone's head off if they stand btw me and choc choc and I tend to not really care about sweets.  But thinking about it i did used to have 3 tea sps in tea and since giving that up for about a month perhaps my body is finding another avenue to get sugar.  Must get in in hand (will start tomorrow ).

Going to save my dinner.

All the best to everyone,

Tanner
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tanner, Mikeygirl and Lins - thanks girls for making me feel a bit better!  Dr just said to take the Diclofenac and co-Codamol and that it shouldn't interfere with Gonapeptyl (same as Filiz said at HH), so I came home had a huge dose of pills and went to bed for 2 hours and slept like a baby.  Feel much much better now, almost human again!  Dr said no running but to carry on other exercise as normal, especially swimming, as its good to get it all moving.  I normally go to the gym 4-5 times a week and didn't go last night and haven't been tonight and I am itching to get there cos otherwise I start to feel fat (its all in the head, I know!) so I will be in the pool at 630am tomorrow    DH will be home tomorrow evening after his week away so can't wait to see him   Just hope he doesn't want  cos I don't think my back could cope   

Tanner - Don't worry about not having side effects, this is day 6 after d/r injection for me and I felt completely fine until this morning and then had my wobble and back to normal(ish) again now!  If that is the only wobble I have before I start stimming I will be well chuffed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Panda, Tanner and all HHers  

Panda - how are you feeling today?  Hope you are now feeling better?  You'll have good and bad days, just take it one day at a time and get as much rest as possible.

Tanner - Last time i didn't have any side effects, apart from tiredness (might not have been related) and the treatment worked finefor me, made 15 eggs, 13 fertilised.

Just one word of advice once you have had EC/ ET make sure you drink  LOADS as i had mild OHSS and it wasn't nice.

Take care 

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Lins - I feel great today, a tad hot but not sure whether thats cos its warm out (Im in air conditioned office) or whether Im getting hot sweats! DH will be home when I get home from work so it will be nice to see him and have a hug and hopefully he will be wanting to take me out to dinner or else!  

Hope everyone else is good - its gone a little quiet on this thread lately.

 [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 15:49Morning all

Another beautiful morning! Haven't got time for personals this morning as a bit busy, was just coming to ask if you could all give me a AF dance. My cycle is 28-31 days depending on how the old  feels. Today is day 28 and I feel a bit crampy and PMT'y, boobs are like bazookas and stomach is rock hard so please get dancing for me so I can phone the clinic to book my baseline scan.


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I can't believe I'm posting this but  . I tested Monday morning and got the blue cross. I was so shocked I had to do another yesterday and it come up instantly. I can't get my head around it. I think my body has gone into defence mode just in case it's not true. I rang HH and they said not to worry and If I wanted I could go and have a blood test. Not sure what to do my scan is in two weeks time? Any advice?
I think I'm worrying because I haven't got that many syptoms yet. Yes my boobs are still a bit sore and I feel a bit tired but other than that nothing. Also my tummy is really swollen. Could this be the cyclogest?

MackLm, I was so sad to read your news. Sending you a big  I know it is really hard at the moment, but it will happen. I never thought it would happen to us but it did. I agree with all the others you should definitley go away and take some time for yourselves. You must rest and chill out in the lovely Spanish sun. 

Hi Panda, hope your feeling better now??
PeppermintT how are you feeling? Take it easy.

Hello to everyone else, thanks for all your thoughts.

Sarah


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Sarah - fantastic, fantastic news about your   . I'm sooooo happy for you petal.

Panda - great to hear that your back is easing up a bit and you're cruising towards your first dildo cam! You've made me feel very guilty with your olympian exercise regime.

Tanner - well done on the jabs; I didn't really get any side effects either, although I did put on a few pounds. Perhaps you can get your dh to shout at you everynight to distract you?  

Lins - chocy milk is the only way to go - I bought the Solgar one and it was v, v yummy - have graduated onto chocolate Olvatine now

MackLM - since we haven't heard from you, I figure you are giving your self some well deserved R&R in Spain; feel better, petal.

A big   to Mikeygirl, Steph, dannysgirl, jayb and all other HH'ers - hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine.

Sorry I've been a bit quiet the last few days, but dh and I have been getting our heads around a great big  . We are in absolute shock/terror/joy. All through this process I've been stealing myself for a -ive and didn't give any thought to how I'd react if we actually managed to get somewhere and beat the stats. Sarah, your post made me smile as dh and I were standing by the bathroom window at 6am on monday, rubbing our eyes, making sure we weren't seeing things. I've had some cramping for a few days and phoned Filiz @ HH (isn't she lovely?) and she went through all the reasons why I might be feeling like that. Of course the only one I heard was m/c - I quickly went into emotional meltdown as the whole tx finally got on top of me and I had to go home as I was too upset to teach. Hope that doesn't make me sound like an ungrateful so and so; I just felt too scared to believe something good might be happening. It's all very weird but I'm feeling lucky for every day and feeling more positive as time goes by.

Px


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Sarah and PeppermintT

 all HHers

Big congratulations to Srah and PeppermintT on   who's going to make it three in a row  
Seven days till I start down regging - 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. Going to start with the milk and brazil nuts this weekend.

Take care all, hope you all have a good weekend.

Love from 

Lindsey
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Sarah HCH & PeppermintT

  CONGRATULATIONS  

Hope you both have a happy and healthy 8 months

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

PeppermintT and Sarah HCH

[fly]   ABSOLUTELY BLOODY FANTASTIC NEWS - CONGRATULATIONS  [/fly]

Hope the next 9 months are trouble free and you have wonderful well deserved pregnancies!

On another note - no one at HH has told me to drink milk, should I be? I probably have nearly a pint a day and also have calcium in my supplements!

PeppermintT - you have no need to feel guilty at all, you have an excuse to do nothing now! But just to rub it in, I was in the swimming pool at 630am this morning!! It was such a lovely morning I just had to get up and go.... Sad I know but I was 13 stone about 8 years ago and found out I had a food intolerance and cut out the bad food and lost 3 stone in 3 months and then gradually lost nearly another stone and I have this absolutely mortal fear of getting fat again - hence the exercise regime! God knows how I will cope being pregnant but I keep telling myself that's different!

Have a fantastic weekend everyone, enjoy the sunshine and [fly]  COME ON ENGLAND [/fly]


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Yipppeeeee well done Sarah and PeppermintT on your BFP's     I am so pleased for you both and wish you both healthy and happy pregnancies.

Sorry I have not been around to congratulate you before but I have had two days in bed with a sinus infection not nice have got up today but keep coming over dizzy. Going to Amsterdam for the weekend so hopefully will have time to recuperate before work on Tuesday also got pre op appointment on Tuesday at ST Johns.

Hi to everyone else Panda, Macklm(hope you are resting in sunny Spain). Mikey girl and Dannysgirl, lins and every one else 
Have a good weekend wel i know Sarah and PeppermintT certainly will. Lovely to have good news.

Lots of Love and Hope
Jaybxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

girls 

its wonderful to find some excellent  news on here - congratulations Sarah HCH and peppermintT - am so, so pleased for you and hope that you both enjoy very happy and healthy pregnancies   

I'm feeling quite chilled out on my own IUI 2ww - keeping busy and haven't built hopes up so much this time - so far have had no symptoms - if it works and I become the third  in a row on this thread that will be fantastic/a dream come true but if it doesn't we will be fine and will try again soon. Still got everything crossed!   

MackLM sorry I am late in writing this  but I was gutted to read your news - I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time and really hope that you are in Spain having some "you" time with your DH... take care hon xxxx  

lins - welcome to the thread hon - glad you found it  I really hope that once you get started everything goes brilliantly well this time round - best of luck with everything xxx 

tanner and panda - hope DR is going smoothly for you both - hope your AF has shown up by now Amanda so that you can have your baseline scan xxxx 

jayb - hope your sinus infection is soon better so that you feel well for your appt on Tuesday and for your family wedding coming up xxxx have a wonderful time xxx 

Dannysgirl and Mikeygirl - lots of love to you hope to see you both again soon xxx 

   to anyone I have missed xx

Enjoy the sunshine and the football!

Steph xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Hope everyone is okay and enjoying the ...looks like today with be another hot one...

Have been in Edinburgh for last few days so have just logged on to find such great news!!!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]   Sarah and PeppermintT on your   [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

Wishing you both a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy...sending you both speedy clocks till your first scan!

StephJoy - what are you doing up at 2am!! Glad you are feeling good - have got all bits crossed this end for Wednesday - hoping you sure will be that 3rd positive 

Tanner and Panda - hope you are both doing okay? Panda - hope you are feeling better than earlier in the week hun..any signs of scans or stimms for you both yet?

JayB - hope you are feeling better and having a great time in the 'Dam...you know I will be thinking of you on 13th hun..talk to you soon xxx

Dannysgirl - hope you have a nice weekend and we so will msn next week I hope..  xxx

Love to everyone else..

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Evening everyone.

Well that was a glorious weekend eh! Had a really good one, watched footie with my 85 year old Grandad yesterday which was entertaining and then went a friends for a BBQ - we were still sitting in the garden at 2am it was sooo warm.

Today I topped up my tan in the garden while DH did some weeding and gardening and then went to my parents for another BBQ!

Mikeygirl and Stephjoy - the old  showed up nice and heavy yesterday so will ring HH first thing in the morning and get booked in for scan on Wednesday and get stimming - hooraaahhh I feel much better thanks Mikeygirl and am even starting to wonder whether the DR injection worked as I expected to be like a mad woman for 2 weeks - if anything I have been happier than normal!!

Tanner - how are you getting on?[br]Posted on: 11/06/06, 21:14Morning all

What a horrible sticky night that was, hardly slept a wink. Anyway rang HH and got my baseline scan booked for 12pm.  Not very happy with the time as I have to come to work in the city (25 min train journey) for 930am, leave at 11am to get to HH for 12pm and then come back to work after. grrhhhh


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations Sarah and PeppermintT.  What lovely news and a fantastic 2007 to look forward to.  Keep well - please don't worry about lack of symptons.  I still don't have any (apart from swollen ankles) and I'm over 34 weeks so we are all different.  Just try and enjoy this very special time.  

MackLM - so sorry to hear your news.  As the girls say - hope you are recuperating in Spain.  These things are always incredibly tough to deal with and so you need some "me" time.  

Stephjoy - fingers crossed for you on the 2ww.  Looking forward to some lovely news from you very soon.  

Hi JayB, Mikeysgirl, Dannysgirl, Panda and Tracey.  Hope you are all doing well.  I am wilting in this heat and have lost all sense of humour!  I'm just hoping it won't be like this when I'm in labour - it's just far too hot!   Sorry if I've missed anyone.  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Feel really depressed at the moment .  Went for a routine smear yesterday and just mentioned in passing that since IVF I've had a slight discharge from my right breast.  Well the words were barely out of my mouth and I was being sent for blood tests and being referred to a private hospital to see a breast specialist on Thursday at a cost of £500.  She thinks I could either have a blockage or a cyst. Why do i keep being dealt such crap, I know other people have a rough ride but I just feel that someone has got it in for me.  I was so determined to try and stay stress free this time now I've got the added stress of this.  I'm sure its nothing but it seems to be never ending.
Never mind at least the suns shining 

Love to you all

Lindsey  
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Hun  

Sometimes life just sucks huh!  It sounds like a blockage.  My Mum had one a few years ago and we were really worried but it turned out that Mum still produces milk when she holds a newborn baby - how scary  and she had been cuddling her friend's baby a week or so before and produced milk but it had congealed so they drained it for her and all was fine.  

At least you are not waiting around and you will know by Thursday what the problem is.  Try to stay calm hon, not that its easy.  Sending you some     and a few  

P xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Lins.  Try not to worry (easier said than done I know).  I had a similar situation just before I started IVF treatment  - a kind of white liquid from my nipple (sorry if TMI).  When I had a blood test done it turned out my prolactin level was a bit higher than it should be and it was quite easy to treat.  Fingers crossed it is something along those lines.  xxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Lins - hope everything turns out fine.

I've been laying low as parents were staying over while putting up my new shed.

Today am I a major huff as af not here yet though it is taunting me with grumbles.  

congrats to PepermintT and Sarah!!!!

Off now to sulk some more.

Tanner

xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tanner - have an AF dance                   to help the old bag on her way....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

That made me smile     

Question - how do I add a ticker, been to website, completed it but it won't upload - Help

Thanks for all your kind messages today

Lindsey
x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - once you have done it and pressed next you will get another screen that will tell you what your ticker URL is - ignore that!

Further down is a line that says "cut and paste for for most boards and web pages" and under that are three boxes.  You need to cut the gobbledegook in the first box and paste that into your profile.  

Hope that's helped!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Panda

Thanks.

Lindsey
x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gals,

Just a quickie to say best of luck to StephJoy testing today - everything crossed for that BFP hun xxx

And to say hope all went well with your pre-op yesterday JayB xx

Hi to everyone else - will catch up with everyone later as in bit of a rush now!

Love Mikeygirl XX


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Tanner - has AF arrived yet?  Hope that dance has helped?

Maclm - hope you are feeling better now and more relaxed after holiday.

I can't believe that I'll be starting in 2 days time, feel excited and scared.  Had last acupuncture until I start stimming drugs then try and have acupunture at least weekly until EC and then immediately after ET.

I'm busy planning lessons for next year, got to teach about infertility - do you think I'll be able to do that    

DH is planning a romantic weekend away for our second wedding anniversary but will be in the middle of stimming so he'll be lucky  

Hope all well

Love Lindsey
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

stephjoy - I have my fingers tightly crossed for you hun.

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon girls

Stephjoy - fingers, toes and everything crossed for you today honey.

Tanner - any sign of the old witch yet?

Hello to everyone else.

So went for my scan today and am official STIMMING    - lining is nice and thin but I have a 2cm fibroid and a slight Polycystic ovary - not sure how this wasn't picked up on my day 21 scan two weeks ago but the fibroid isn't a problem apparently and the ovary hasn't got any cysts in it so I just have to drink extra so I don't get OHSS!  Got my next scan at 4pm next Tuesday and last one at 1130pm on Friday - e/c is scheduled for week of 26th June - Its all happening soooo quickly now.

I saw Michael today - he was nice but I think William is the nicest - Michael didn't say much.  Filiz did the scan and Linda gave me my drugs teach - am using 225 of Gonal-F.  Now what are the symptoms of that?  I didn't bring it back to work with me for obvious reasons so haven't read the leaflet.  Am sure me a DH will have fun trying to jab myself in the morning!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Panda

Congratulations on stimming.  Everyone is different with side effects.  I got really bloated last time and a little uncomfortable.  You need to get plently of rest during this time.  I developed a cyst as well, they will keep an eye on it at each scan.

Did you have any side effects from down regging drugs?  I was tired last time.
Just try and rest as much as possible and also alternate sides for injections otherwise you'll get sore, last time I did them all on the right hand side of my tummy and was superstitious about swapping sides!!  This time I defo going to swap each day.

Is your work understanding?  Just take it all one day at a time.  May sure you do drink plently, particularly after EC and ET.  I got mild OHSS and it was not nice

Love Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Lins - no major side effects from D/r drugs - only a major freak out last night at DH and I cried and cried and cried was inconsolable for ages!  Apart from that the past 14 days have been fine - a bit of a pot wobbly belly and a few spots (which could be the heat), so Linda said that I may not get many symptoms with this apart from bloating towards the end.

Linda told me to carry on as normal because I asked about going to the gym etc - she said just do what you normally do but that towards end of next week I might not be able to because I will feel uncomfortable etc.  So I am just planning on getting on with things as normal, until I can't. 

I will remember the tip about swopping sides, gonna try and do it myself in the morning and if not DH will do it - I had the single injection of Gonapeptyl for my d/r, so I didn't have to do it myself every morning.

Work is very understanding and am planning on getting gp to sign me off for a week once EC is done so I can rest and recuperate.  Will try and work the second week to take my mind off of things.  

I have already had 1.5 litres so far today so all is good!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just wanted to let you know it didn't work again this month - tested  this morning  

Same story as last month really - I was quite prepared for it as had started getting pre-AF pains etc, now feeling pretty fed up! but not distraught - we will try again next month  and hope for third time lucky.

We are going away tomorrow for a little break and to get away from it all so I will drop in again on Sunday.

Love

Steph xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Stephjoy - Im so sorry Honey.    Hope you have a nice relaxing break


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Stephjoy

So sorry to hear your news , take time to heal and try and relax this weekend.  We are all here for you and we all send positive thoughts to you.   

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

StephJoy - hope you are as I type relaxing with your dh somewhere nice, you deserve it  

Panda - well done for getting to stimms...hoping you don't get any side effects from gonal F - I never have..make sure you don't overdo the gym hun, your body is already working hard to process all the drugs so it likely wouldn't mind a bit of a rest..def good advice from Lins about swapping sides for your jabs..also maybe put some ice to cool the area first and don't forget the most important part of singing whilst you do it...A fave of mine I would recommend is.. "How much is that f-ing doggy in the window"   Not long till your scan next week - sending you oodles of  

Lins - Hope your appt with the specialist went okay today? Best of luck for starting tx tommorrow...soon be on your way...    

Tanner -hope   has arrived... 

MacLm - hope you are nice and relaxed hun after your week away in the  

Daycj - just wanted to send you lots of love and luck if you are browsing - I know it is soon but not sure exactly when the big day is but make sure you let us know whether it is a  boy or girl!!!

Love to everyone else...chat soon

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello everyone,

AF did arrive yesterday, with vengence a very sore one.  I was ready to call as soon as it turned 9 and got an appointment for next Wednesday.  She booked another three scan times for me too.  Cannot get over the ec is little over two wks away in theory.  Very excited.  Dh injury has healed so he is all set to try and give the sample on weds too so we are eating sandwiches until then.  My neice thro marriage (i clarify that as she is five years older than me) had a baby yesterday so I took that as a positive omen.  Mind you the bub is a bit premiture, they couldn't work out if her dates were wrong or if the baby wasn't developing right.  It is her fourth and I was gutted when dh told me she was prgn but ok with it now.  She's just way too greedy.  Off now to annoy dh.  

Panda - can you feel anything yet re side effects or swelling - i don't know.

All the best to everyone...

Tanner
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tanner,

Glad AF arrived yesterday...

I just have to ask...why will you be 'eating sandwiches' till wednesday?  

Are they special kinda sarnies  ?

Hi to everyone else..

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Steph - just wanted to let you know I was sorry to see you got a BFN but glad that you are keeping positive.  

Hi to Mikeysgirl, Tracey, Dannysgirl.  Hope you are all doing well.  Keep thinking of you all.  
Tanner - I too am intrigued about these sandwiches now.  you've got me thinking!  

I've got 5 weeks tomorrow - eek.  Very excited but very scared too -both about the birth and my ability to look after the baby!  We've finally managed to find a decorator who is doing the baby's room so he should be finished today and then Steve can start to assemble the furniture and then maybe it will become real.......... looking forward to putting all the "bits" away.  

Good luck to all the girls going through treatment currently.  xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tanner - you have to tell us about the sandwiches!!  I have a few slight twinges in my ovary area for a couple of hours or so after the injection but that's about it. No swelling as yet, was told this would be towards the end of next week. Am hoping it stays away until next week as have a wedding on Sunday and NEED to get into my dress!  Glad the old witch turned up - it seems to move really quickly from now on...

Mickeygirl - wotcha hun - no symptoms apart from the twinges. I've got the injections down to a fine art - pinch a bit of flab really hard and just go for it, it doesn't hurt and I don't even get a drop of blood! Me, I'm Rock Hard!!  Well I did this morning when I removed the second protective cap of the needle too quickly and stabbed my thumb - luckily it wasn't loaded but it bl00dy hurt and there was some blood! DH was killing himself  

Daycj - 5 weeks   I can't imagine how excited and scared I would feel! You'll be fine everyone tells me that you can't imagine life without them when they arrive.

Hi to everyone else and sending lots of  and    to you all. Have great weekends xx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 09:28Can any of you help me - if you have had tx at HH before and had Gonal-F, what dose was you put on? No reason, just curious! Thanks


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Panda.  I've had 4 x IVF at Holly House and each time they increased by Gonal F.  Partly because I think you can get a bit "used" to it and partly cos I was getting older each time!  I had Gonal F on 3 treatments and then Merional(??) on my last treatment.  I don't know why though.  On my first treatment I was having 150 of Gonal F and by my final treatment I was on around 300 or possibly more.  I think what you are on is a pretty standard dosage and as they scan you they will either increase or decrease the dosage depending on how you seem to be responding.  Good luck for the 26th for EC.  Caroline.  xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks honey x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda,
Just wanted to agree with Caroline - I think 225 is a pretty standard dose for gonal F for starters. I did 4 iui with that dose then 3 more IVF's where doses were increased up to 425! As I said previously, had no real side effects from Gonal F (maybe it wasn't the best one for me?  )...Then did last IVF with Merional, not sure what dose was but was VERY emotional on it (although generally okay physically)...they will monitor you at each scan and may change the dose up or down depending on how your follies are looking..I too have the jabs down to a fine art now - although I have jabbed my thumb more times than is good for me...why do men always laugh    Fingers crossed the dress will fit next weekend..am sure you will look lovely! I just love a good summer wedding...xxx

Hi Caroline,
Eeek - 5 weeks  ...Enjoy the last few weeks preparing everything cos I'm sure, in the most wonderful way possible, your life will never be the same again!!!!! Thinking of you xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are out in the sunshine and not sad like me indoors! Actually going to BIL/SIL in a mo for bbbq with them and the kids so will get some fresh air today...

Chat soon

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Steph joy so sorry to hear your news, good luck for next month.

Daycj five weeks your pregnancy has gone so quick. All the best to you girl.

Tanner - pleased the old witch turned up.

Dp sisters wedding was absoultely perfect, loved being a bridesmaid didn't wan't to take my dress off in the evening. It was a fantastic day.

Hi to Mikeygirl, panda and everyone else, count down for me only 8 more days at work so very very busy.

Take Care 
Loads of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

HI  Girls

all went well with breast consulant on Thursday - she said leaky boobs(Tmi) due to IVF treatment, what a relief that was.

Went to HH on Friday, saw Michael he scanned me and discovered yet another huge cyst in my right ovary.  Started down regging drugs, given tablets to bring period on then need to phone to book to have cyst drained then start stimming.

Hope everyone is ok

Love 

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

Lins - glad you got your boob problem sorted.  How annoying about the cyst though, if its not one thing its another eh!

Jayb - I would love to be a bridesmaid again, last time was when I was 9 and the dress was awful and soo 80's puffball - good to laugh at now though.

Mikeygirl - I haven't had many symptoms at all, my bloat from d/regging has gone completely, feel great both physically and mentally, have got a bit spotty, back, chest and around my nose/lips    and my ovaries are twingeing away nicely!  Have my scan tomorrow at 11am so will find out more then, am convinced at the moment though that things aren't progressing    You know what its like, we "have" to worry about something!  The dress fit and was a bit loose    and I got some lovely tart red patent wedges from Next to go with it!

Tanner - you never did tell us about the sandwiches


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All 

Panda - glad you are feeling ok on the next set of drugs.  Do you know when E/C will be? 

Tanner - please tell all with regard to the Sandwiches

I'm currently on Day 4 of Down Regging, feeling tired and hot (could be due to weather and work load!!)  Also i'm already bruising, didn't bruise last time until towards the end of Stimming.

AF    is due on Friday fingers crossed she arrives so I can have my op!! and start stage two.

Take care all

Lindsey   
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

LIns - all being well e/c is scheduled for next week - arrrgghhhhhh


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello HH’s

Sorry haven’t been on much lately.  Have been to knackered.  Am on sandwiches because don’t want to risk dh burning himself again as he is going to try and give a sample tomorrow.  

Am thoroughly feeling miserable today.  Cannot shift it, even tried the two chocolate bars approach.  I was at an archery shoot on Sunday (just watching/sleeping not competing) and at the end they had a raffle and something just clicked as I was sitting there that ivf isn’t much more than a very random raffle, no rhyme or reason to it.  Anyway also realised that on the first wkend of my predicted 2ww dh would have a shoot on both Saturday and Sunday, they are miles away and last ALL day.  He has said that he will pull out of them but hasn’t called anyone yet so dare say it’ll be too late and he’ll have to do them.  He is very bad with directions so if he does go I would worry myself sick about him – one is in Crystal Palace and we got lost coming home from it last year.  Very annoyed that the dates didn’t register with him.  He keeps forgetting which is ok I suppose but I can think of nothing else at the moment.  I literally think about it or related things all the time.  I am driving myself potty.  I am hoping that tomorrow will be ok.  Am still spotting a bit but hope it will finish by tomorrow cause I do desperately want to get on to the next stage.  Perhaps am just scared about the speed of the next stage.

Sorry for the grumble but needed to get it out.  Haven’t really got anyone else to talk too, Mum isn’t all the keen on knowing the details and doesn’t appreciate the emotional side and thinks I am a drama queen which is very possible.  She has said she will get excited when it comes to the knitting stage.

Good luck to everyone and I shall try and snap out of my blue mood.

Love

Tanner

xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Tanner that did make me chuckle - sandwiches - we must be a huge bunch of perverts cos we were all thinking it was something rude!!   

So sorry that you feel miserable.  I understand the DH and dates not registering business.  He told me last night that he was working nights on Sunday and Monday - errr heeeelllloooooo I am supposed to be having e/c on Monday and he is supposed to be having PESE/TESA at the same time.  "Oh yeah I forgot, thought it was Tuesday"  was his reply.  Makes me so mad sometimes as for the past 4 weeks it has ruled my life and DH is so damn relaxed about it all and will just turn up on the day to have a needle stuck in his balls and all will be fine.  You know what, as much as I love him to death, I hope it hurts    then he'll might understand what it feels like to stick a needle in yourself every day and not know how your emotions are going to be from one minute to the next.  Pheewwww rant over. 

As for my Mum - I told her about my follies this morning and she is soooo excited and "can't wait" for the e/c and transfer next week.  I told her to calm down and she is amazed at how calm and matter of fact I am about it.  Its only because I don't want to set myself up for a fall. x

Anyway I had my scan this morning and I have between 8 and 10 follies on each ovary and all are measuring between 10 and 12 mm which is good but slow.  Have been kept on the same dosage of 225 Gonal-F and next scan is Friday.  Feel very positive today. 

Tanner sending you some of my     vibes honey x

 to the rest of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gals,

Am   with essay writing today so thought I would come and do some personals...

JayB - am pleased the wedding went well - am sure you looked gorgeous and will look forward to seeing some photos. Know you are really busy at work before your op but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you hun and will phone before the day...  xxx

Lins - am really pleased your boobies are all lovely, that would be an extra worry you really don't need! Hope you are feeling bit better and fingers crossed that AF arrives prompt in Friday so you can move on with the op and onto stimms.    

Pandaaaaaa..16-20 follies is not slow mate (actually, in my terms it is bloomin greedy  ) Glad you are feeling positive and wow EC not long now! My dh had an extra big biopsy (PESA/TESA thing) on each side to try and find sperm when we first started tx,..he was in agony and I mean real pain after the GA wore off...funny how that image can soothe me in my dark days of jabbing  !!! 

Tanner - very disappointed about the sarnies - thought I was going to learn something weird and wonderful there! I can relate completely and with sympathy to how your mother is - mine can be the same. My MIL is the complete opposite and like Panda's mum...excited about everything even now bless her. I feel this whole tx lark is stressful enough (yes, we all think about it constantly too!) without taking on board everyone else's issues so just be gentle with yourself hun - sending you huge  's and oodles of     

Is everyone able to meet on the 15th then? I am really looking forward to seeing old and new faces!

Well better go and do some more essay...pants pants pants. Away tommorrow with dh for work to Cheltenham (nice shops!) and back Thursday so if I dont see you before will catch up then!

Love to everyone 

Mikeygirl xxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - I didn't mean the amount was slow, Daniel said they were growing slowly!  I am a greedy moo though....  

Did your DH have the PESA/TESA done BEFORE you started the drugs?  I am a bit concerned that they are doing it on the same day as my e/c - seems a bit stupid to me to pump myself full of all those drugs and go through the pain of e/c only to be told "Oh sorry, your DH doesn't have any sperm in his balls!"  When I said this to Daniel he said that in all his years doing this he had never found no sperm, they always found something.


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have just come back form HH after giving myself the first downregging injection, so though i should join you. Injection not as bad as i thought it would be and feel i will be able to do it myself. Staff there were wonderful and very supportive. Just have to wait and see how long AF takes. I'm drinking lots of water, milk and having acupuncture but if anyone has any other tips I'd be grateful.

best wishes to everyone and wishing us all lots of  

Sarah


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda,

DH had it done before we started tx as previous SA testing had showed no sperm and Michael could not believe that there was none. Anyways, sure enough there wasn't any - Michael said it was the one and only time this had happened to him in his career (and as far as I know we are still his one and only so chill babe!)

Love Mikeygirl x

PS EC isn't painful honest


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Sg - welcome to the HH thread!  Well done with the injections - they are a very friendly bunch there.  You can also join us on the cycle buddies thread if you like for June/July, there are lots of ladies on there down regging now.

Mikeygirl - thanks for that - hopefully DH will have some swimmers down there then, they just don't get out much cos of the vas.  Glad to hear EC isn't painful.  Off to watch England play, have a nice evening xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi All

6 days and counting, feeling tired and bruised.  Took my last tablet to bring on my period yesterday, not sign yet, but got a tummy ache so maybe soon.  

Hi Sg Welcome to the thread ('spoken' to you on HH forum)  glad the first injection went well.  Get plently of rest and drink lots.

Tanner - i also thought the sandwiches was something rude (aren't we all bad!!)

Panda - well done lots of lucky follicles

Good luck all

Love from

Lindsey


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hello HH gals, though i've not been joining in i do keep an eye on this thread, which always seems so friendly.  i'm an inbetweeny or an in limbo so don't feel i've much to contribute at present.  but have a question some of you might be able to help with.  we only have 2 frosties left, and am pretty terrified that they might perish in the thaw as 3 out of 5 did last treatment. however the problem seems to be implantation, has hh put anyone on prednisolone and heparin, as a precaution without further testing??, reading the different threads it appears its the only other thing that can be done for us, so just wondering. we are finally having our follow up after bfn on 9th may!!, on monday 26th could have had it last week but decided to wait the extra week to see william as we really gelled with him.    take care all, your thoughts/experiences welcomed


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Collymags - sorry I can't help you hun cos I am only on my first treatment - would be interested to see what others say though.

Lins - wotcha, have said hi cyle buddies thread. x

I am starting to feel rather uncomfortable now and the follies seem to be pressing on my bladder and I'm very very tired.

Morning to everyone else. xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Collymags.  William is my fave too so talk to him on Monday about your concerns.  I've had prenisolone given to me on my last two treatments plus on my natural BFP.  I'm not sure whether they prescribe Heparin though.  Heparin is used to thin the blood (my friend had a blood clot so she needed it during her pregnancy) but I'm not sure what other benefit it brings.  You can also take aspirin too (baby 75mg per day).  This helps thin the blood too and increases the blood flow to the womb although doesn't thicken the lining..............

I've had immunology tests done at ARGC and I came back as having a problem with my TNFa levels in CD3 and CD4 (basically helper cells) and I was offered all sorts of treatments to "correct" this - one being an anti-rheumatoid drug called Humira.  As an aside to this I also saw a rhematologist who told me that "one swallow didn't make a summer" and that while a blood test indicated problems on that day if I'd had the blood taken on another day I could have got a different result depending on what "infection" my body was fighting that day.  Obviously he wasn't a fertility doctor but he was a consultant rhematologist so understood the blood results/Humira very well.  I'm not trying to downgrade the belief in implantation problems as I too self diagnosed myself and would put myself in that category.  Everything else about my trreatments were pretty much text book so that led to one answer - implantation problems.  But....... as I got a natural BFP after 10 years and didnt know I was pregnant for over 7 weeks it started me thinking.  I guess I will never know the answer and probably don't need to any longer so it will alwasy remain a mystery.  

Also, ask if you can speak with Andy Glew to see what he says about defrosting your embies.  He gave me some very good advice when I was in that situation after having a polyp removed in 2005.  

Panda - good luck for EC next week.  Lins, Tanner, SG - keep taking the injections!  Best of luck.  

Hi to Mikeysgirl (hope all going OK with you), Stephjoy, Dannygirl, Tracey72 and any other HH ladies I forgot.  

PS.  Meant to say - The Admin team phoned me yesterday to see how I was doing.  Wasn't that nice of them?  

xxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

I can not tell you how relieved I was when my scan was finished and everything was all clear and I am now officially stimming.  Must have been more worried about it than I thought.  I had Daniel who was good, I haven’t had anyone else yet but I felt quite happy with him.  Very matter of fact about everything. 

dh completed his part and we both were closed to tears as we weren’t sure if he would be able to and as it worked out he did it well within ten mins.  I loved the subtle folder of dirty mags in the corner.  I thought that was just an urban myth or something.  So we stayed to find out that the sample was ok for freezing and then went off to work. He’ll do one on ec day but we just wanted one in the bag so the pressure is off a bit. 

I must say while we were waiting (10ish am) there was a couple there who looked very scared I really hope everything was ok with them!!!! She looked like she was in pain. 

So feeling happier today, got my whey on my desk and my 2litre bottle of water.  All the training is now real and off we go!!!!  Finally getting to join you Panda for a bit with the stimming.  You must be getting nervous re the ec.

Not liking the pen though, looks a tad complicated and bigger but will give it a shot.  Realised I am getting quite confident with the jabbing as the nurse offered to do it and I wasn’t too keen as I rather do it myself now.

Welcome everyone new!!

Love 
Tanner
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeaaaa  Tanner,       You can come and jump on the cycle buddies stimming thread now!  Well done.  I really like Daniel too.  He was the cons we saw at our first initial meeting to discuss things and have since seen William and Michael (who don't introduce themselves) and yesterday saw Daniel again and he remembered us and was quite chatty.  I thought Michael was a bit arrogant towards us just sort of grunting while Filiz was scanning me.

Im actually starting to look forward to e/c because I am starting to get uncomfortable now.  Linda told me that I would probably start to feel uncomfortable towards the end of this week and have so far felt great, no bloating, very spotty though, and have felt my ovaries twingeing but yesterday was very very tired and didn't bother going to the gym and today I feel like I have two rocks for ovaries!  Not long to go though....


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Panda

Not long to go now, I remember how I felt in that last week.  You know those desk toys from the 80's with the medal 'balls' that you 'clang' together  I used to have visions of my ovaries clanging together with every step I took (sounds like a song) and everytime I turned over in bed I had visions of them vibrating violently!!!!! 
Still no sign of AF, it not due till Friday, but I thought with those drugs it really would hurry it along, got tummy ache though so maybe it's in the departure lounge waiting to board the express train through the fallopian tubes.

Going out tonight with my friend, meal and cinema, thought I would make the most of of my time while I still feel ok.

Good luck with the 'BIG' inmjection, have you been given a time for that yet?

 all HHs thinking of you all

Take care everyone, happy D/R or Stims or EC

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Haha - I know the ones you mean Lins.  its not so bad this afternoon though as I think they have "floated" now - have drunk 2.75ltrs already today...    I've done you a little AF dance to help her on her way!

                

Have a lovely evening tonight - I am still contemplating on whether or not to go for a swim.  I should go as I won't be able to for the next fortnight and I hate not going.  Will see how I feel when I get home from work though.  

No idea about the "BIG" injection yet.  I have another appointment on Friday to see if the follies have grown more and hopefully will find out then.  By "BIG" what, exactly, do you mean?    Big as in BIG needle ??

Amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Panda

Thanks for your AF dance - made me laugh.    

'BIG' as in important one you do 36 hours prior to EC.  The needle etc is the same size but it is the important one, makes your eggs ripen ready to be collected 36 hours later.
Mine was at 9.45 pm on a Sunday night, my mum came for dinner then we watched a DVD and the 15 minutes between 9.30 and 9.45 pm seemed to take for ever.  It doesn't hurt though and that it the last one you have to do.

Take it easy tonight, don't over do it with the swimming

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Phew - I thought you meant BIG as in painful!  Have a nice evening hon x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

Nothing to do with IF but when out for a meal with DP and his mum and dad for belated fathers day meal last night and as I was eating a chip my tooth broke. I am terrified of the dentist and now I have to go as I have a jagged edge in my mouth. Dp has said he will go with me I am that terrified came in to work early because I just can't sit at home worrying. Haven't slept properly either. I would rather go through a major operation than go to the dentist. Have phoned the dentist this morning and left a message. Am I the only one that hates the dentist??

Panda - pleased to hear all is going well honey EC won't be long now.

Tanner - all the best to you.

Hi to Daycj, Mikey girl , Dannysgirl and everyone else.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Daycj, thanks for sharing your experience, will certainly ask william on monday, by the way who is this andy chap?? is he one of the embryologists, i've only ever met 2 of the girlies, who were both very nice.


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I've been kinda quiet lately but I have been keeping up with the thread  

Jayb - I am also terrified of the dentist    I have now found a dentist that offers sedation so they just knock me out and wake me up when it's all over.  It's in Cheshunt which isn't that far from the meet up so if you want the details PM me !

DH finally mentioned TX last night (I feel like I've waited a lifetime for him to bring up the subject) and it gave me the opportunity to tell him how I feel about it.  We agreed that we don't think it's worth trying again with no change to the TX being offered as we feel we can't take the emotional stress of it with low grade embryos.  We talked about using Donor sperm and he ask me to give him some time to think about it so that's what I'll do !

I'm feeling so relieved as the conversation has been needed for what seems like ages and at least now he's willing to considder DS.  So I'm just gonna sit tight and wait to see what he says.  He has asked me to call HH and ask them what DS entails and maybe book an Appt. to speak to William about it as he feels most comfortable with William so I'm gonna give them a call if I get a quiet minute in work.

Good luck to all of you who are having TX at the moment and a special good luck to Jayb with the dentist and impending opperation xx

Lots of love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Ladies

How are we all this morning?  I've got a thumping headache , I'll up my fluid intake.

DANNYSGIRL - good news about your DH talking, men do find it difficult to open up but at least he has made that first move.  Mine would discuss it at all.

JAYB - how did you get on at the dentist, can't say i'm too keen either.  Treat yourself to something nice after you've been.

PANDA - how are you feeling this morning, did you manage to go for a swim.  I'm shattered after the cinema.  Are your ovaries still sore?  Have you got another scan soon?

SARAH - hi, how are you feeling, 4 days in to treatment?  I'm having a blonde  moment and can't log on the HH site to access my PM so if you have PM me in the last 4 days could you PM me here, thanks.  Hope you are coping with injections.

Still no sign of AF yet, I'm want it to come so I can have Op and carry on with next part.  Got a BBQ on Saturday for our Wedding Anniversary, booked a bouncy castle, so maybe I'll bounce her out!!!   

Take care all

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - put white knickers and white trousers/skirt on for your BBQ and then bounce - she is sure to come then!   Keep on glugging the liquid and if your headache still doesn't go, get some 4Head, its a little stick that you rub on and it really really helps.

Naaa - I didn't got for a swim last night, felt too uncomfortable and too tired.  I feel like poo today too. DH's best mate stayed last night cos they have gone to Ascot today   and that meant I wasn't able to have my nice normal relaxing morning ablution (sorry TMI) so now have trapped wind on top of having two footballs in my tum.  I feel like I need to   and let rip and you soooo didn't need to hear that.  sorry.  I have my next scan at 1145am tomorrow so hopefully they will tell me when e/c is gonna be - hoorah I want the footballs out of me now!

Jayb - sorry to hear about the tooth.  The sooner you get it sorted the better hon.  

Hi to everyone else...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Panda

You poor thing, I remember it well.  You will feel better once you have EC, and its all worth it.  Good luck tomorrow, be thinking of you.   
Rest today as much as you can, watch a nice DVD or sit in the garden with a book.   

Good luck tomorrow

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

God I wish Lins - Im at work till 530pm and then an hour to get home on the train    Roll on next week when I can have a week off sick!

Will let you know tomorrow afternoon how I got on with scan xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61156.new.html#new


----------

